# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  На этом форуме выдают пистолет и пулю?

## Aare

Мне 25 лет. У меня нет работы. На прошлой поругалась с начальством и меня выгнали. А новую искать очень тяжело, нет моральных сил, и время поджимает. Мой отец умер, а моя мать несчастный и больной человек. Мой брат сидит в депрессии из-за проблем с работой и девушкой. Я бесплодна, у меня никогда, никогда не будет детей. Мне нужна операция, не могу рассказывать какая, неудобно. Но нужно 300 тысяч и брать их неоткуда, хоть на панель иди. Я живу в России, русским владею идеально, у меня здесь квартира. Но у меня нет русского гражданства. На бумаге у меня куча прав, но по факту я совершенно беззащитна перед любой сволочью, будь то какая-то чиновничья бюрократия или работодатели. И я от этого очень устала. Из-за этих сложностей, а может просто из-за желания легкой жизни, у меня есть некоторые проблемы с наркотиками-психостимуляторами. У меня есть любимый. Мне безумно с ним хорошо. Но и у него сейчас проблемы, он тоже вялый и депрессивный. Все семейство депрессивное, нелепая какая ирония. Я бы хотела им всем помочь, моим близким и любимым людям. Но у самой нет ни средств ни сил. Иногда взбодришься, вроде все хорошо. Даже недельку поживешь на позитиве. А потом снова начинаешь мечтать о пистолете с одним патроном. У меня нет тяжелой депрессии и потери интереса к жизни, но я очень импульсивна, и видит Бог, могу сотворить глупость. Что мне делать. Мне нужны деньги на операцию, я хочу нормальную семью, детей, нормальную работу, видеть улыбку матери и мужа. А дерьмо сыпется на голову одно за другим. Я не знаю, когда все это закончится, ничего не получается в этой жизни. Вроде все решаемо. Вот только сил решать нет.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Ну, у меня есть российское гражданство и я бы не сказал что я какой-то мегазащищённый)



> Я не знаю, когда все это закончится, ничего не получается в этой жизни.


 Ну когда-нибудь точно закончится, ибо законы статистики непоколебимы)
P.S. Не выдают.

----------


## Aare

Спасибо за ответ. Жаль немного, что ты столько внимания уделил этой наркоте. Это лишь одна из проблем, далеко не самая тяжелая. Я не буду спорить или оправдывать себя. Детей у меня не будет в любом случае, так что навредить им я никак не смогу. Только себе. Всё равно завязывать надо с этим, не могу не согласиться. Ребеночка обязательно усыновлю, когда все в жизни станет нормально. Это даже без обсуждения. Для меня наверное вообще не играет значительное роли, биологически мой это ребенок или нет, он в любом случае будет мой и я буду его любить. 
А операция мне нужна по другой причине, из-за еще других проблем со здоровьем. Несколько лет назад я попала в аварию. И теперь сказываются её последствия.

----------


## Aare

> Ну когда-нибудь точно закончится, ибо законы статистики непоколебимы)


 Главное, чтобы оно закончилось до того, как я зачахну от того, как же жесток и несправедлив со мной этот мир)



> P.S. Не выдают.


 Очень жаль! Давайте введем такое правило

----------


## Игорёк

Чтож это за муж такой. За что ты его любишь если он не ни как не решает твои проблемы ? Может быть он их решает но не так значительно как тебе бы хотелось ?
Если он действительно бесполезная тряпка, то тогда я бы выбрал вариант с проституцией. Хотя думаю сейчас на ней тоже не особо заработаешь - конкуренция большая. Но попробовать можно, это лучше чем ничего не делать, и давать какому-то бесполезному лодырю.

----------


## Игорёк

Проституция может иметь разные формы. Я говорю о том что не стоит давать тому кто тебе ни как не помогает, если можно делать это с тем кто способен на помощь. Не у всех есть возможность такого выбора, но если она есть, то почему бы и нет ?

----------


## Aare

Игорек, такую ахинею про проституцию может писать только неотесанный закостенелый мужик. Может сам пойдешь, а? Будешь дяденек удовлетворять раз двигая ножки? Это конечно именно то, чем я бы хотела заниматься в жизни! О чем мечтала в детстве и именно то, что поможет мне в моей тяжелой психологической ситуации, да! Трахаться с дегенератами за деньги. Не жизнь, а сказка!
А на счёт мужчины моего. Ну вот уж извините, но я мужчину выбираю исключительно по любви, а не по таким критериям, как его способность решать финансовые проблемы меня и моих родственников. И горе вам, если вы считаете, что можете привлечь по-настоящему любящую девушку, тряся пачкой денег. На вашем жизненном пути будут попадаться одни шлюхи. А он, он и так помогает мне. Особенно сейчас, когда я без работы. Он не сидит сложа руки. Но и добыть кучу денег с потолка, чтобы таскать меня по врачам, он не может. Я очень ценю все, что он делает для меня. Я его люблю, и не будь его, задумывалась о пистолете с одним патроном раз в сто чаще. Так что не смейте его оскорблять. Даже если вы хотите поддержать меня, за что вам спасибо, то в любом случае не надо писать глупости и гадости

----------


## Теплая_Киса

Присоединяюсь к советам выйти замуж за хорошего парня, чтобы наконец-то получить гражданство РФ, у меня друзья такие же нерешительные были - она гражданка Казахстана и периодически задалбливалась с разрешением на проживание-работу, с выездами и въездами из страны, этой осенью наконец-то расписались, чего так долго тянули: не понятно, в такой ситуации надо отбрасывать розовые сопли смотреть на роспись как на важный стратегический шаг. Дальше, по операции, наверняка на вашу операцию есть квоты, в том числе есть квоты на эко (если есть показания, как раз государство оплачивает около 300к людям - ну разве это не чудо в нашей разворованной стране?), но это нужно получить гражданство и отстоять в очереди. Вы такая молодая, вы еще все это успеете! Настраивайтесь на хороший исход. Получайте скорее гражданство и разрешайте свои проблемы, 25 лет - не возраст, чтобы себя хоронить.

P.S. Игорек не со зла) он просто очень увлеченный идеей всемирной доступной любви)

----------


## Aare

> А вот ты например усыновила детей, ладно в детстве они этого понимать не будут, а когда подрастут, и какой ты им пример покажешь.
> А сейчас не бросишь со временем ещё больше пристрастишься.


 Мне вон тут вообще проституткой советуют. И не заботятся, какой пример я детям подам))
А если серьезно, то я не хочу спорить. Это бессмысленно. Во-первых потому, что ты похоже не разбираешься в наркотиках и их реальных последствиях вообще, а во вторых потому, что ты прав.

----------


## Игорёк

Я обсуждал твой вариант. И первым делом спросил - что твой мужчина делает для того чтобы решить твои проблемы? Если он действительно старается но у него это плохо получается - это одно. Если он просто депрессивный лодырь воспитанный бабушкой - это другое. Я не могу знать ситуации. 
просто я завистливый токсикозник, не обращай внимания )

----------


## pipetkin32

> Игорек, такую ахинею про проституцию может писать только неотесанный закостенелый мужик. Может сам пойдешь, а? Будешь дяденек удовлетворять раз двигая ножки? Это конечно именно то, чем я бы хотела заниматься в жизни! О чем мечтала в детстве и именно то, что поможет мне в моей тяжелой психологической ситуации, да! Трахаться с дегенератами за деньги. Не жизнь, а сказка!
> А на счёт мужчины моего. Ну вот уж извините, но я мужчину выбираю исключительно по любви, а не по таким критериям, как его способность решать финансовые проблемы меня и моих родственников. И горе вам, если вы считаете, что можете привлечь по-настоящему любящую девушку, тряся пачкой денег. На вашем жизненном пути будут попадаться одни шлюхи. А он, он и так помогает мне. Особенно сейчас, когда я без работы. Он не сидит сложа руки. Но и добыть кучу денег с потолка, чтобы таскать меня по врачам, он не может. Я очень ценю все, что он делает для меня. Я его люблю, и не будь его, задумывалась о пистолете с одним патроном раз в сто чаще. Так что не смейте его оскорблять. Даже если вы хотите поддержать меня, за что вам спасибо, то в любом случае не надо писать глупости и гадости


   Ну вот,пару постов и вы уже гневно доказываете что все в порядке

----------


## Игорёк

> P.S. Игорек не со зла) он просто очень увлеченный идеей всемирной доступной любви)


 Нет, я завистливый токсикозник на грани суицида, специально для тебя пишу !)) любви я не заслуживаю, увы.. Это не сопли а констатация факта... Остальное не актуально, поэтому не хочу мешать и портить кому-то жизнь, утилизация моей биологической массы вполне логична).. Но тема не об этом, извиняюсь перед автором )

----------


## Aare

Теплая киса, спасибо) Не знаю, я не хочу гражданство) меня наоборот все грела мысль о том, чтобы уехать из России. И все было никак. Боязно было, хотелось создать какую-то материальную основу. Потом быдла любовь с человеком, которому это вообще не надо. И в итоге воз и ныне там, только еще и проблем куча прибавилась. Россия - страна с сомнительным будущим и шатким настоящим. Принимать гражданство ради квот на операцию, о которых кстати я даже не узнавала - сомнительная затея, мне кажется. План у меня был - просто работать и накопить деньги, а затем уже задуматься и о переезде, и о детях и о мире во всем мире. И ничерта не получилось. Денег нет, работы нет, проблемы все те де. Конечно я щас по плачусь здесь и дальше в бой по той же схеме с новыми силами. Но иногда так мрачно и тоскливо от всего этого. И очень жаль мать. И никак, никак ей не помочь. Разве что инкассатора ограбить. И стать Робин гудом, раздающим деньги нуждающимся.

----------


## Aare

> разбираюсь я в наркотиках или нет, это можно судить по тому, где я живу, а живу я там, где в соседней стране выращивают 90% мирового опиума в год, этого думаю достаточно.
> А ваш парень гражданин России?


 А я живу в стране, где впервые отправили человека в космос и впервые запустили спутник. Но это не значит, что я разбираюсь в астрофизике. Нет, серьезно, я понимаю, что в общем и целом ты прав. Но ты либо считаешь меня глупой малолеткой, совершающей свои действия бездумно, либо в самом деле не разбираешься в видах наркотиков и их влиянии на психику и организм человека. Может оно и к лучшему. В любом случае в них ничего хорошего в общем-то нет.
А парень гражданин России, да.

----------


## Aare

> Ну вот,пару постов и вы уже гневно доказываете что все в порядке


 Нет, все не в порядке. Я просто говорю, что люблю этого человека, и для меня возмутительна вот эта вот мысль, мол, не решил он твои проблемы, лучше бросай, ищи другого или проституткой иди работай

----------


## pipetkin32

300 000 рублей надеюсь,а не $
если да,то это сравнительно недорого,опускайте планку требований и ищите работу попроще,возможно физическую

----------


## Aare

300 тысяч рублей, да. А можно ли их заработать с низкой планкой на физической работе? Я вроде и так не депутат была, а повар в кафе)

----------


## Теплая_Киса

> Теплая киса, спасибо) Не знаю, я не хочу гражданство) меня наоборот все грела мысль о том, чтобы уехать из России. И все было никак. Боязно было, хотелось создать какую-то материальную основу. Потом быдла любовь с человеком, которому это вообще не надо. И в итоге воз и ныне там, только еще и проблем куча прибавилась. Россия - страна с сомнительным будущим и шатким настоящим. Принимать гражданство ради квот на операцию, о которых кстати я даже не узнавала - сомнительная затея, мне кажется. План у меня был - просто работать и накопить деньги, а затем уже задуматься и о переезде, и о детях и о мире во всем мире. И ничерта не получилось. Денег нет, работы нет, проблемы все те де. Конечно я щас по плачусь здесь и дальше в бой по той же схеме с новыми силами. Но иногда так мрачно и тоскливо от всего этого. И очень жаль мать. И никак, никак ей не помочь. Разве что инкассатора ограбить. И стать Робин гудом, раздающим деньги нуждающимся.


 Мне казалось, Вас угнетает ситуация с отсутствием гражданства и полноценных прав гражданина РФ, потому и написала  :Smile: 
 Да знаете, мне кажется, что лучше не станет в экономическом плане, будут только сильнее затягивать пояса и увеличивать число обязательных платежей с народа, зп практически не будут индексироваться. Если Вы не хотели оставаться в России изначально, то может пора и распаковать старые планы по переезду? Можно и бойфренда с собой прихватить - 25 лет - самый возраст для авантюр. Потому что, если Вы все еще хотите накопить денег, то в рублях это делать бесполезно! ну просто с таким курсом рубля, инфляцией и ценами на пропитание ничего не накопится. может есть смысл поискать вакансии с оплатой в $? по вашей специальности или например персоналом в других странах (нянечки/работа на лайнерах: помощник повара, официант, фотограф/официантки и т.д.) Это так, к размышлению.

----------


## Aare

Теплая киса. Да, наверное надо что-то такое делать. Но я никак не могу понять что конкретно. И чтобы что-то делать, нужен план и силы. У меня был план, вот про который я писала. И почему-то по итогам последних месяцев восьми он стух, не принеся вообще никаких результатов. Может надо вообще пересмотреть все, что я делаю, придумать что-то иное. Я не знаю, где такую работу ищут, чтобы с моими навыками платили в $. Бестолковка, видимо. Или же не всё так просто, иначе бы все там уже работали, не?

----------


## Aare

> Aare, вообщем делайте с наркотиками что хотите, с вами безполезно спорить, но одно вам скажу точно, незнаю кто вам вбил в голову про благоприятное влияние этой гадости на организм и психику человека, но любой вид не точто-бы наркотиков-психостимуляторов, но даже обычных лекарств с аптеки в перспективе вредны. Сейчас то они может и помогают, но потом всё это точно отразится в будущем, поверьте.


 Я нигде не говорила об их благоприятном влиянии, о чем ты!)) Да и какая аптека там и какие перспективы, если у меня проблемы с амфетамином и кокаином. Но, видишь ли, жизнь очень многогранная вещь. Люди совершают много нелогичных поступков. Весь этот форум тому подтверждение. Казалось бы, живи и радуйся, на нет же, сидят и думают о суициде. И здесь также. Понимаешь, что ничего хорошего, но и смысла отказываться не видишь.



> А насчёт парня я имел ввиду то, что если у вас с ним как вы сами описали выше, безумно-взаимная любовь, то тогда можно было бы и расписаться.


 А в чем смысл? Это нужно для того, чтобы было проще с точки зрения закона отстаивать ваши права, в первую очередь в отношениях с детьми. А любовь как бы свадьбой не мерится, разве нет? Уже была вместе с одним человеком пять лет. Брака не было. А был бы, теперь в паспорте стояло бы, что я разведёнка. Больше разницы никакой.

----------


## Aare

Revsh, ты слишком идеалистичен. И как и все идеалисты как-то по-фашистски категоричен и агрессивен. Жаль, конечно, что ты отважился брать на себя роль судьи, да еще и считать меня каким-то унтерменшем и тыкать меня как маленького ребенка. Но в любом случае ругаться с тобой не хочу и ничего против тебя не имею. Но и общаться в таком ключе тоже смысла не вижу. Удачи.
Патрон, а если парням можно направо и налево, а девушкам нельзя, то с кем же этим бедным парням трахаться? Друг с другом что ли?))
Про кокаин. Не знаю, тысяч восемь может. Еще в целях экономии иногда использую эфедрин, он в аптеке продается, вообще копейки стоит. Но мозги сильнее всего убивает. А сейчас денег своих почти нет, поэтому и употребляю мало. Может именно поэтому и депрессия появляется кстати, сложно сказать.

----------


## Aare

Revsh. Ну перестань кидаться грязью. Давай конструктивное общение

----------


## Aare

Патрон, а я этот вопрос изучала. И знаю, что так и есть. И даже ловила в прошлом это состояние. Тогда уууу, ни жить не умереть не хочется, врагу не пожелаешь. Сейчас у меня психологические проблемы вызваны всё же больше объективными обстоятельствами, думаю

----------


## Aare

там нельзя ждать три года. Кроме того, за три года инфляция и еще какие-нибудь там падения рубля съедят все накопления. Да и потом. Я могу даже и с кокаином откладывать, когда работу найду. За год накоплю, может. Но как все это прожить. Я же и оказалась здесь потому, что надломилась. А мне нужен еще минимум год спартанской выдержки.

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Aare

Патрон, да, ты прав. И вообще, я почитала форум, и вижу, что здесь у многих людей гораздо более тяжелое психологическое состояние. У меня хоть тяжелое настоящее и туманное будущее, зато прошлое классное, есть, что вспомнить, ради чего жить и что может греть душу. У многих здесь даже этого нет. Нюни надо по-тихоньку сворачивать)

----------


## Aare

Брусника, а как, интересно знать, ты представляешь себе лечение?

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Теплая_Киса

> Да, ты прав. И вообще, я почитала форум, и вижу, что здесь у многих людей гораздо более тяжелое психологическое состояние. У меня хоть тяжелое настоящее и туманное будущее, зато прошлое классное, есть, что вспомнить, ради чего жить и что может греть душу. У многих здесь даже этого нет. Нюни надо по-тихоньку сворачивать)


 да ну, где еще ныть как не тут. хорошее место, мне нравится, пришел - понудел, и сразу чуть полегче, тут вообще пофиг какой тяжести проблемы. Но вообще, а Вы не думали обратиться в группы типа АА (анонимные алкоголики/анонимные наркоманы)? Вы же понимаете, что лимит вашего здоровья не безграничен, сегодня побочки не ощущются, а через год может настать трындец. (если трындец может прийти из-за недосыпа и каких-нибудь глистов, то из-за амфетамина он точно придет, это лишь вопрос времени и запаса вашего здоровья)

----------


## Aare

Брусника, а посмотри пожалуйста на эффективность этих бесплатных мед групп. 5% то хоть есть? Да и потом, у меня не грипп. Ты представляешь себе вообще что это такое? Займись я этой проблемой сейчас, я задвину другие в дальний ящик. Я расставила приоритеты, и эта проблема не стоит на первом месте. Не надо было вообще упоминать о наркотиках. 50% людей знают о них ровно то, что рассказывали в детстве и соц рекламе. С такими фанатичным невежами разговаривать просто бессмысленно. Я хотела психологической помощи, поддержки. А советы "иди шлюхой", "иди лечись" к ней никак не относятся, мне кажется.

----------


## Aare

> Вы не думали обратиться в группы типа АА (анонимные алкоголики/анонимные наркоманы)? Вы же понимаете, что лимит вашего здоровья не безграничен


 Да у меня пока это не стоит такой острой проблемой. И может еще много лет не встать. Я должна сейчас решить проблему с работой, с операцией, номализовать жизнь, по возможности помочь матери, поддержать любимого. Я не могу распыляться на все сразу.

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Aare

Нет, это определенная проблема. Но пока не такая важная. Мы из пустого в порожнее, мне кажется)

----------


## Aare

Я вот думала над тем, почему люди здесь мое сообщение о наркотиках восприняли как нечто сверхужасное. Говорили о том, что мне надо лечиться, что мне нельзя не то, что рожать, даже усыновлять детей. И что вообще это беда-беда как плохо характеризует мою личность. А меж тем, что я например делала последний раз под кокаином. Я беседовала с подругой о её работе. Мне было очень интересно, ей было приятно, что мне интересно. Затем я смотрела с любимым мультики. Потом мы гуляли по вечернему Питеру. Купили мороженки, кушали ее. Дома я приготовила салатик с тунцом. Мы ели и болтали о литературе, обсуждали Набокова. Потом я вспомнила о том, что одна подруга помогла мне в свое время. Я написала ей, поблагодарила. Мы поболтали немного, от души посмеялись. Затем был очень нежный и чувственный секс с любимым. Было безумно хорошо. В конце я делала уборку, попутно слушая музыку и подпевая. Что плохого в этом? Разве он негативно влияет на мою личность? Почему люди считают, что наркотики где-то там же в одном ряду, где воровство, проституция и прочая моральная деградация?

----------


## Apathy

> Я вот думала над тем, почему люди здесь мое сообщение о наркотиках восприняли как нечто сверхужасное. Говорили о том, что мне надо лечиться, что мне нельзя не то, что рожать, даже усыновлять детей. И что вообще это беда-беда как плохо характеризует мою личность.


 быдло зомбированное, что с него взять

----------


## Aare

> Ты знаешь как наркотики действуют на детородную  функцию?


 Честно - не знаю. И не уверена, что ты знаешь. В том смысле, не знаю, владеешь ли ты в самом деле какой-то статистикой по этому поводу и медицинскими знаниями. Ну да ладно, допустим даже, что они действительно негативно влияют на будущих детей. Но. Я в любом случае не могу родить, понимаешь? Так что эта проблема для меня не существует.




> И ты уже не будешь испытывать тех ярких эмоций, что описала.


 
Я употребляю наркотики уже почти семь лет. Когда же наступит этот описанный тобой момент?
Это стереотип. Полуправда. Если я начну долбить каждый день, то будет именно так, как ты сказал. Если ты употребляет раз в месяц и знаешь меру - да ничего не будет с тобой. Определенные изменения личности будут, да. Но ты не станешь бесчувственным мерзавцем, как это себе представляют большинство людей.
Да, наркоманы, именно наркоманы, они ужасны. Они творят вещи, которые иной раз просто не постижимо отвратительны.  Но проблема то не в наркотиках. А в наркоманах. В том, что у них нет культуры потребления. И ума нет. Нельзя злоупотреблять, тогда наркотики в самом деле уничтожат твою личность. Однако если ты волевой и разумный человек, то вполне можешь эпизодически использовать их в рекреационных целях.
Кстати говоря, нет более страшной и отвратительной наркомании, чем вполне себе легальный алкоголизм. Даже героиновый наркоманы не так отвратно, как алкоголики.




> А что касается деградации личности, то спецефичность влияния наркотиков именно и состоит в том, что еще за долго до физического страдания, деформируется личность человека.
> И несравненно, чем мужское, более отвратительное явление - женский наркотизм и алкоголизм.
> Ведь так сказать, природа создала женщину для концентрации в ней нежности, привлекательности, изящества, любви наконец. 
> Разве есть, в вашем женщины существе место для наркотического дурмана или алкогольного угара? Говорю как мужчина - это ужасно противно, отвратительно и т.д.


 Это лирика. Ты бы даже не понял при общении со мной, под наркотиками я или нет. Никто же не заставляет убираться в дрова. Можно выпить бокал вина, а можно бутылку водки. Можно ли судить об алкоголе только по тем, кто выпивает по бутылке водки?

----------


## Игорёк

Я б с другого ракурса посмотрел - у тебя есть бабки на кокс.. В этом случае как-то абсурдно говорить о финансовых трудностях) 

Не надо знать действие наркотиков чтобы понять что это дерьмо. Деградация заключается в том что ты отучаешься получать радости естественным путем. Что тебе мешает заниматься чувственным сексом со своим чуваком и разговаривать с подружками по телефону? Что-то не то уже, да? уже не так торкает?)

----------


## Aare

Игорек, ты несколько прав) Поэтому я и согласилась в начале темы с тем, что наркотики для меня всё же проблема. Но всё же ты не совсем прав. Мне нравится заниматься сексом и болтать и без него, очень даже, серьезно)) Просто с ним все играет новыми, более яркими красками. Поэтому его очень хочется. 
Однако ж, мне всё равно не ясно, почему большинство людей считают, что это сие есть зло неописуемое. Причем внятно объяснить свою позицию не могут. Отчего мне кажется, что они просто не разбираются в том, о чем говорят. Ты хоть внятно сформулировал критерий. Но несколько утрировал.

----------


## Игорёк

Потому что бесплатных удовольствий нет. Каждый формирует свой образ жизни, точнее даже сказать жизнь сама формирует человека, направляет его именно на тот путь по которому он пойдет. Каждый твой день прожитый определенным образом - формирует твое будущее. Чем раньше ты начнешь жить именно так как ты хочешь - тем лучше. Если тебе по приколу твой нынешний образ жизни - тогда живи и радуйся.
Я не осуждаю наркотики, мне на них наплевать. Но людей которые употребляют и при этом говорят что это нормально - я уважать не буду. Куда круче когда человек имеет что-то настоящее, семью, профессию, здоровые интересные увлечения, тогда с ним интересно общаться и хочется учиться у него чему-то. 
Когда тебя прет от какой-то химии, то то что все круто - это кажется только тебе, со стороны ты выглядишь обычным мудаком, от которого хочется держаться подальше, и с которым рядом останутся в конечном счете только такие же мудаки, которые больше ни кому не интересны.

----------


## Aare

> Если тебе по приколу твой нынешний образ жизни - тогда живи и радуйся. Я не осуждаю наркотики, мне на них наплевать. Но людей которые употребляют и при этом говорят что это нормально - я уважать не буду. Куда круче когда человек имеет что-то настоящее, семью, профессию, здоровые интересные увлечения, тогда с ним интересно общаться и хочется учиться у него чему-то.


 хоть сколько-то адекватное отношение. Пропагандировать наркотики я уж конечно не буду. Я не имею на это права, потому что они действительно могут угробить жизнь, и тогда ответственность будет на мне. Но мне хотелось бы, чтобы была возможность отстоять себе моральное право заниматься тем, чем мне хочется и не быть при этом огульно осуждаемой непонятно за что, за какие злодеяния. Ведь я в самом деле не делаю ровно ничего плохого вообще ни мухе даже. Однако почему-то большинство людей имеют смелость считать меня ниже других только из-за моего факта их употребления. Хотя сами даже приблизительно не понимают что это такое вообще ни с фармакологической, ни с психологической точки зрения.
И опять же, мой факт их употребления, никак не мешает мне иметь другие интересы, любить там, не знаю, собак, читать, историю и кулинарию.

----------


## Aare

Рэвш. Я поняла твою позицию. Но всё же, если бы у тебя была какая-то статистика по поводу влияния наркотиков или алкоголя на здоровье будущих детей, твои слова были бы конечно куда весомее. Может конечно именно в этом плане и хорошо, что я не могу родить. Но я знаю на сто процентов, что была бы хорошей матерью для ребенка, любила бы его, заботилась, развивала и старалась дать как можно больше. Несмотря на мои вредные привычки. Я знаю это.

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Aare

Брусника. Да нет, просто я написала о себе и своих проблемах. И почему-то люди, вот кстати в частности ты, вылепили именно этот вопрос и рекомендовали мне как можно скорее лечиться. И вопрос я этот обсуждаю потому, что вы тормозите, если уж начистоту.
Еще кстати одна идиотская мания - пытаться выявить в собеседнике неуверенность в себе или что-то такое.

----------


## Aare

Рэвш, это прозвучит забавно, но он то как раз работник центра реабилитации наркоманов)
А что он должен сделать на твой взгляд со мной? Привязать мне цепями к батарее и следить 24/7? Или может бросить меня? Я не создаю ему проблем. Есть люди, которые могут позволить другим свободу

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Aare

Брусника, не тормози. Мне нет дела до того, насрать или не насрать тебе на меня. Что вообще за выражения кстати, писец. Я подняла вопрос самого явления. А конкретно мою личность я приводила лишь в пример. Если я что-то обсуждаю, это не говорит о том, что я на кого-то обижена. Меня обидеть очень сложно, и уж вряд ли возможно незнакомым людям из интернета, не льсти себе.

Рэвш. Ну ладно, буду для него для сексуальной разрядки))

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Aare

Брусника, обалдеть, какая реакция) Забавно

----------


## Aare

Рэвш, ай, да ну тебя) И так с тобой и эдак, только ругаешься. Вообще парадоксальный форум - люди тут полны немотивированной ненависти, презрения и просто королевского таки эгоцентризма)

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Игорёк

> блин, да всем насрать...Люди написали своё имхо и пошли дальше.
> А вы ,походу, в первую очередь себе хотите что-то доказать, раз вас так заботят окружающие и их мнения о вас.
> Когда чел. в себе уверен, в том, чем он занимается (будь то наркоман и кто угодно)- ему не надо никому ничего доказывать . А вы сомневаетесь в тех же наркотиках, поверхностно у вас всё круто с ними, а есть ещё вопросы, и люди тут ни при чём... Вы в себе не уверены.


 +1.. Всем пофиг. Не надо афишировать, что-то доказывать, и уж тем более мешать кому-то жить. Есть определенные стандарты общественного поведения и культуры, сложившиеся столетиями.. Если ты считаешь что для тебя это нормально, и если ни кто кроме тебя об этом не знает, то тогда это действительно нормально.. Тоже самое у геев происходит, они всему миру пытаются что-то доказать, хотя зачем им это надо - сами не знают. Можно облизывать друг другу попки и за закрытыми окнами..

----------


## Игорёк

Он - сотрудник реабилитационного центра ?! типа исправившийся торчек? (это куда более вероятно чем врач). Да уж.. очень мутно у вас всё))

----------


## Aare

Брусника, ягода моя, в чем твоя проблема? Почему ты налетела на меня с оскорблениями, расскажи.

Игорёк
Стандарты поведения в социуме, говоришь. Ну да, сраду баранов непременно надо следовать стандартам, своей головой они думать не могут.
Не люблю когда мне указывают, что мне скрывать, а что говорить. Мне нравится, я употребляю, не вижу в этом ничего предосудительного. Была бы геем, тоже вряд ли бы это скрывала "с закрытыми окнами".
Что же до парня моего. Нет, он никогда не лечился от наркозависимости. Но он и не врач, в рекламе работает.

----------


## Игорёк

употребляющий наркотики рекламирует реабилитационный центр ? Класс ))

Это не стадо баранов а культура ( у твоего народа культура своя, но она тоже есть).. Точно также и вас можно назвать стайкой барашков, с вашими волшебными порошками )

----------


## Aare

Когда пропагандируется безосновательная ненависть к определенным слоям населения, выставляя их врагами и угрозой, это не культура, а скорее ее отсутствие)

----------


## Игорёк

> Когда пропагандируется безосновательная ненависть к определенным слоям населения, выставляя их врагами и угрозой, это не культура, а скорее ее отсутствие)


 наша культура одна из самых толерантных, и базируется на жалости и сострадании (последствия религии), так что все относительно )) Ты какой национальности ?

----------


## Aare

Я эстонка. Русская культура действительно полна сострадания, и это прекрасно. Правда при этом она очень агрессивна и довольно-таки примативна. Вернее не сама культура) А лишь многие из ее представителей)

----------


## June

> Когда пропагандируется безосновательная ненависть к определенным слоям населения, выставляя их врагами и угрозой, это не культура, а скорее ее отсутствие)


 Почитать, хотя бы, историю деградации прибрежных областей Китая времён британской опиумой экспансии, и может появиться ощущение, что ненависть к слою наркоманов не так уж и безосновательна)

----------


## Игорёк

Прекрасно это или нет - вопрос спорный. Размазывать сопли не всегда полезно. С теми же наркоманами например, которые валялись на улицах в период опиатной волны, и находились те кто таких жалел. Принято считать что это бедные больные люди, что это жертвы наркоторговцев, продажных государственных лидеров, которые вгонят их в зависимость и качают бабло, а сам наркоман ставится как бы жертвой. Собственно так происходит во всех ситуациях, потому что из поколения в поколения, с материнским молоком нам передавалось что надо быть терпеливее, добрее, что страдать это хорошо. "Если тебя ударили по одной щеке - подставь вторую". 
Про Эстонию я к сожалению мало что знаю.. Ничего сказать не могу, но поскольку это государство близкое и территориально и входило некогда в состав великого союза, можно предположить что все это обобщает ситуации о которых мы говорим. 
Лично мне ближе такое правило - "Если тебя ударили по одной щеке - подставь вторую, а сам в это время хуком снизу". Если ты наркоман, особенно который мешает жить другим "здоровым" людям - то сдохни, так ты этого заслуживаешь, таков твой путь. Ничего в этом страшного нет, не ты первый не ты последний. Это суровая реальность жизни в которой большее достается сильным.. Хотя и слабые должны быть, чтобы сильные смогли выделяться на их фоне.. Поэтому существует определенный баланс, природа сама регулирует эти вещи, а кто ты сам и на каком уровне хочешь быть - уже твои личные вопросы.. 

Могу тебе пример привести который был только что, заходил я сегодня в банк, в отдельную комнатушку с банкоматами, заходят туда 2 чувака, по виду и по манере разговора - нарики. таким нудным хрипящим голосом что-то по фене бармочат, типа такие мега крутые чуваки. Один встал рядом со смой в соседний банкомат, а второй как бы сзади между нами.. Как ты считаешь приятно было мне находиться в такой компании ? Очевидно что это люди с социального дна, с неблагоприятной биографией. Они могут сделать все что угодно.. А теперь предположим что в тот банк зашел нормальный мужчина, хорошо одетый, с честными волевыми глазами, спокойный и уверенный в себе.. Можно ли от него ожидать какого-то подвоха ? Маловероятно, потому что ему самому будет стремно вести себя неподобающим образом, это ниже его достоинства. Он способе защитить себя, но не причинить вред.

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Игорёк

> Почитать, хотя бы, историю деградации прибрежных областей Китая времён британской опиумой экспансии, и может появиться ощущение, что ненависть к слою наркоманов не так уж и безосновательна)


 Посмотрел про Китай, так люблю историю и так плохо ее знаю.. 
 как раз про это и хотел сказать - любая наркота это регресс общества. Оно ничего полезного не проиводит, при этом стремится потреблять. Тупиковый путь. Человек деградирует и не способен сопротивляться чему-либо. Кстати примерно тоже самое сейчас происходит у нас с водкой. Оборот ее контролируется государством, балансируются цены, для того чтобы люди были более пассивны, но при этом могли дожить и доработать до пенсии, а потом умереть.. Уровень продолжительности как раз выгоден именно такой, и рамками доступности алкоголя это успешно корректируется.. Почему например водка была 220 рублей а стала под шумок 185 ? Чтож это за антиалкогольная программа такая ? Все просто - упал обьем прожад, потребительская способность оказалась ниже нужной, и чтоб не увеличивать продолжительность жизни и ее качество, нашли оптимальный вариант, цену в 185 рублей.. Это сесьезная программа над которой работают огромное кол-во людей, и в которой крутятся огромные деньги.

----------


## Игорёк

> ...
> "Я такая "эстонка" торчковая, у меня все  окей, при этом я создаю тему "Моя проблема" на русскоязычном  су-форуме, прошу выдать мне пистолет и пулю,.... но....мне, конечно, нравится, что я торчок, и вообще у меня всё окей, а вы пишите тут глупые комменты".
> Что ж ты, псевдоэстонка, сидишь на русскоязычных сайтах. Вот и вали в свою "Эстонию" и наёывай там местное население , жирный тролль.


 Ну зачем ты так ?)) Человек задает тему для разговора, а пообщаться мы можем замечательно и между собой. Мы же не только автору пишем, а говорим в толпу.. Все нормально )

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Игорёк

> терпеть не могу когда врут, абсолютно очевидны её логические ошибки:
> Если ты днище торчковое, тогда признай это, а не обвиняй традиции, страны, культуры и т.д.
> "Я такая эстонка", да её и в Эстонии ссаными тряпками погонять нафиг, и в России, причина в ней, а не в странах. Она это понимает, но признавать не хочет. От собственной слабости и осознания своего дерьмового состояния, всё и всех вокруг обвиняет..
> Смешно читать её..


 Да нормальное у нее состояние.. Есть типа любимый, есть деньги на наркоту, с голоду и холоду не умирает. всё круто.. До торчкового днища время еще уйма, все-таки кокс достаточно слабый наркотик, процесс спада будет долгим и незаметным.. Обычно потом в целях экономии начинают колоть синтетику - там уже зависимость приличная. Да дело тут даже не в зависимости, а в образе жизни, в отношении к ситуации. У меня есть родственник который пьет просто так, пьет он больше меня и считает что все нормально. А я со своим среднестатистическим по стране расходом считаю себя чмом. Вот она и разница.

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Aare

Брусничка, подруга моя. Я уже поняла, что форум этот не модерируется, поэтому всякие некомпетентные господа вроде тебя могут до бесконечности лить сюда свой пустой гонор. Попей водички, если сказать по существу нечего.

Про историю Китая отлично в курсе. Ну вообще, как вам сказать, ребят. Ну наркотики вредные для здоровья, да. И грусть-печаль, что вам пришлось постоять рядом с двумя поверившими в себя наркоманами из мира ровных пацанов с раена. Вот только никакого отношения ко мне и многим моим знакомым это на имеет. Помимо ровных посоноа, стоящих в банке, сей регресс общества употребляли зигмунд фрейд, Артур Конан Дойл, Высоцкий, Джонни Депп и еще тыща разных деятелей культуры, науки и искусства. Так что всё же следует еще раз задуматься. Плохи ли наркотики сами по себе, или же они плохи в руках всякое неотесанного сброда. Граната в руках обезьяны также плоха. 
Наркотики не дадут вам ни ума ни таланта. Но они могут помочь вам здорово провести время, снять стресс, может даже вылечить комплексы и помочь от апатии и депрессии. Если вы считаете, что польза от них в любом случае несоизмерима со вредом - это ваше право. Употреблять их вас ни в коем случае не агитирую. Только говорю о том, чтобы вы в своем сознании отделили мух от котлет. Хотя я уже поняла, что номер это дохлый.

fixed by fucka rolla

----------


## Aare

Брусничка, ну да, нет денег на операцию. Может заплатишь? Извини, кокаина не дам, а то у тебя крыша окончательно съедет. Феназепам могу предложить, может бессмысленная немотивированная агрессия станет поменьше от его седативного эффекта

Кстати на счёт относительно слабого кокаина) Вот это ты конечно преувеличил. Подолби его три недели каждый день и твоя личность будет разрушена. Просто надо знать, когда твой организм может восстановиться и давать ему это делать

----------


## Игорёк

> нигде не работает и при этом употребляет...эта химия не дешевая
> тоже вопрос..
> при этом плачется, что денег на операцию не хватает..


 Я уже говорил про это, логика железная))

----------


## Игорёк

> Брусничка, ну да, нет денег на операцию. Может заплатишь? Извини, кокаина не дам, а то у тебя крыша окончательно съедет. Феназепам могу предложить, может бессмысленная немотивированная агрессия станет поменьше от его седативного эффекта
> 
> Кстати на счёт относительно слабого кокаина) Вот это ты конечно преувеличил. Подолби его три недели каждый день и твоя личность будет разрушена. Просто надо знать, когда твой организм может восстановиться и давать ему это делать


 Сколько стоит одна твоя доза ? ну примерно сколько у тебя уходит в целом на порошок в месяц, можно грубо.. 1000-10000 ?..

----------


## Игорёк

> Подолби его три недели каждый день


 Я бы лучше телочку подолбил.. Философия воздействия кокаина на личность мне не особо интересна.. Я говорил про изменение сознания и деградацию мышления. Сам я долбаный алкаш, конечно это не сравнимо с твоим чудесным средством, но принципиальную разницу я не вижу. Любое химическое изменение сознание это чушь собачья. Если ты не умеешь снимать депрессию и бороться с комплексами естественными способами, значит ты просто слабый человек, и скатишься в говно, тебе даже наркоты для этого не надо, это и так произойдет, только позже.. Точно так же я и про себя могу сказать. Я не могу закадрить девушку, и вынужден глушить эту зависимотсь алкголем. На язык просится клитор, а я его жажду анастезирую спиртом.. Почему это происходит - потому что мудак. Это и ежу понятно.

----------


## Aare

Как-то очень уж ты критичен к себе. Может в этом и проблемы твои? Считаешь себя дерьмом, поэтому и жизнь такая же? Как бы плацебо наоборот. Будешь знать, что все с тобой в порядке, и в жизни у тебя будет тоже все нормально.

Ну а вообще секс конечно всегда лучше и кокаина, и алкоголя и даже их сочетания. Однако одно другому не мешает, знаешь ли.

Сколько в месяц уходит сказать не могу. Когда не было проблем, уходило нормально. Сейчас у меня нет работы со всеми вытекающими.

----------


## June

> сей регресс общества употребляли зигмунд фрейд, Артур Конан Дойл, Высоцкий, Джонни Депп и еще тыща разных деятелей культуры, науки и искусства.


 Чехов болел туберкулёзом. Может, туберкулёз вычеркнем из списка болезней, раз уж им болел такой великий человек?

Первый из приведённого списка Зигмунд Фрейд до конца жизни старался избавиться от упоминаний о своих ранних работах о пользе кокаина. От передозировки умерли его пациент и близкий друг, да и куча незнакомого ему народа, т.к. считается, что его статьи внесли весомый вклад в развитие эпидемии увлечения кокаином на западе в конце позапрошлого - начале прошлого века.

----------


## Aare

Я о том и говорю - не употребляй. Однако позволь другим людям разрушать себя, если уж им так этого хочется. Без нравоучений в стиле Рэвша и без твердолобогр режима праведного гнева в стиле Бруснички. Спокойно и цивилизованно. До тех пор, пока вам не делают ничего плохого.

----------


## June

> позволь другим людям разрушать себя, если уж им так этого хочется. Без нравоучений в стиле Рэвша и без твердолобогр режима праведного гнева в стиле Бруснички. Спокойно и цивилизованно. До тех пор, пока вам не делают ничего плохого.


 Мы не на разных планетах живём. Один мой школьный друг, в одном подъезде жили, тоже не делал мне ничего плохого до поры до времени. Только шприцы пустые в подъезде валялись. Потом зашёл домой, попросил мобильник, симку свою проверить, потом попросил блокнот принести, номер записать, а сам дёру. И так ещё по нескольким друзьям прошёлся. Денег на дозу не хватало. Так что они не делают ничего плохого до поры до времени, *Aare*.

----------


## Aare

Печаль, конечно, что еще сказать. Меня тоже обворовывали знакомые наркоманы. Но все они были опиушники, а не кокаинщики.

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорёк, ты же написал, что пьёшь как среднестатист, выходит не такой уж ты и алкаш обдолбанный. Почему тогда девку не можешь закадрить?
> А какой у тебя вообще план на сей счёт, просто перепихнуться или тебе отношения нужны? Не ну то, как ты написал, про тёлок долбить и про клитор, конечно можно судить, что просто трахин-шмахин тебе нужен. Хотя с другой стороны, может ты хочешь отношений, типа это для тебя будет стимул из запоя выйти. Так зачем?


 а ты считаешь для того чтобы был сасай-масай достаточно просто не пить? Вот june например трезвенник, при этот ситуация похлеще моей.
конечно нужен один постоянный клитор, что за пошлые вопросы?

----------


## Игорёк

да нечего особо ведать. можешь мою тему поискать в этом разделе, пятилетней давности. конечно много с той поры изменилось, но многое нет, в частности интимный вопрос... слова про клитор - просто пошлая ирония)

----------


## fuсka rolla

Баню за дальнейший мат и флуд бесплатно, без смс.

----------


## Aare

Кого? Кокаин? Вынужденно, по финансовому состоянию)

----------


## Aare

Ахаха, какая забота)) Тогда лучше просить вселенную, чтобы вся дурь просто исчезла, так вроде проще)

----------


## Aare

Домик в Неаполе тогда еще попроси пожалуйста)

----------


## Aare

Отстань ты уже от моего парня. Не упоминай его вообще, чего он тебе покоя то так не дает

----------


## Aare

И что в этом такого? Есть вещи, которые он мне ни за что не даст делать - колоться (чем угодно), героин, метадон и некоторые особо сильные психоделики. Остальное - мое дело. И просить "купи кокаина" я тоже не могу. Хотя кстати не пробовала.

----------


## Aare

> Мне было бы противно, еслиб моя девушка регулярно употребляла кокаин с метамфетамином.


 Правда ты ни того ни другого не видел в глаза скорее всего. Хотя конечно это твое право.

----------


## Aare

Что ты теоретизируешь, причем несовсем понимая что это вообще на самом деле такое

----------


## Aare

а ты никогда не думал, что можно употреблять наркотики и не быть наркоманом?

----------


## Кирилллл

что такого особенного дают наркотики? что это стоит и тех денег которые за них отваливают, здоровья и социальных проблем и рисков. 
кокоин кстаи наркотик не для бедных, дорогая штука.

из всего может быть попробовал бы лсд, но его вряд ли приобретёшь в том виде который будет не во вред не разбодяженый нормально синтезированный

----------


## Игорёк

> что такого особенного дают наркотики? что это стоит и тех денег которые за них отваливают, здоровья и социальных проблем и рисков. 
> кокоин кстаи наркотик не для бедных, дорогая штука.


 Обманывают организм. Что же еще.

----------


## Кирилллл

автор конечно не посчитала нужным ответить, да плевать

----------


## Aare

Что наркотики дают? Удовольствие, интересное времяпрепровождение и любопытный опыт, иногда рождаются нестандартные идеи. Частить с употреблением того же кокаина не надо. Вредно для здоровья и мозгов. То есть долбить от нечего делать, пытаться справиться с комплексами или пытаться заглушить какую-то душевную боль - лучше не надо. Лучше употреблять когда тебе хорошо, чтобы было еще лучше.
ЛСД мне кажется в России нет. Но если бы и был, то пробовать его не уверена что стоит. Крыша то не поедет?




> Нет.


 Я так и знала, что ты об этом не думал.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Что наркотики дают? Удовольствие, интересное времяпрепровождение и любопытный опыт, иногда рождаются нестандартные идеи. Частить с употреблением того же кокаина не надо. Вредно для здоровья и мозгов. То есть долбить от нечего делать, пытаться справиться с комплексами или пытаться заглушить какую-то душевную боль - лучше не надо. Лучше употреблять когда тебе хорошо, чтобы было еще лучше.
> ЛСД мне кажется в России нет. Но если бы и был, то пробовать его не уверена что стоит. Крыша то не поедет?
> 
> 
> Я так и знала, что ты об этом не думал.


 она итак поехала. из того что читал лсд единственное что стоит попробовать. и те писатели которые употребляли их романы дали возможность посмотреть на мир под другим углом. но одно дело читать другое попробовать. просто много вранья и правды на тему наркомании и всё это перемешано. пишу хрень какую то. ты уж извини я просто спросил это простое любопытство

----------


## Vladislav

> просто много вранья и правды на тему наркомании и всё это перемешано.


 Да это так. Взять например ту-же коноплю, ну и проистекающий из неё канабинол. От неё вреда не больше чем от алкоголя, может даже и меньше; однако многие до сих пор утверждают что если её курить, то у тебя родятся зелёные человечки.

----------


## Aare

Кирилл. Мне тоже раньше хотелось попробовать. Хиппи, вагончики цветастые, гитара, свобода, романтика. Но на самом деле я боюсь, что внеземные откровения ты от него получишь вряд ли, а вот деформацию личности вполне. Утверждать конечно этого не буду, но думаю, что если хочешь всерьез его попробовать, то сначала лучше развей все эти мифы про чудо-зелье мудрости и пацифизма у себя в голове, иначе точно крышей поедешь еще сильнее, чем есть

----------


## Aare

Патрон, да я смотрю, ты не посторонний человек в теме наркотиков) Ну, может лсд и есть. И мне даже предлагали. Но я почему-то уверена, что развод. Кто его синтезирует и с какой целью? Разве от него можно извлечь прибыль, как от травки, опиатов или психостимуляторов? Кто его покупает? И с какой целью? 
Кстати, Патрон, мне интересно. А лсд и дмт употреблять для девушки не противно?

----------


## Aare

Кастанеда, Тимоти Лири, о господи, ведь сама же этой чушью интересовалась)) Но никогда так ничего и не попробовала из психоделиков. И слава богу. Не могла найти себе компанию. Либо боялась, что попаду на бэд трип, либо что меня в отключке банально трахнет какой-нибудь из товарищей по путешествиям в другие миры, либо парень был против, либо было пушера не найти. В общем, миновала меня чаша сия, и со временем у меня появился скепсис ко всему этому псевдопросветляющему хламу. Сейчас думаю, что психоделики могут дать интересный опыт, но уверена, что никакой вселенской мудрости ты не получишь. Даже если очень хочется экспериментов с сознанием, подходит к этому нужно с критикой и научным методом. 
Поэтому поубивавшись гашишем, который кстати до сих пор уверенно считаю намного лучше и безопаснее алкоголя, потихоньку перешла к удовлетворению своих гедонистических наклонностей. Так появился амфетамин. А потом и кокаин. 
По поводу же убийства себя и вреда наркотиков. Я потерянный человек. У меня очень сложные отношения с матерью, отца нет, у меня нет своей квартиры, нет навыков, позволяющих мне найти высокооплачиваемую или интересную работу, у меня нет детей и не будет, фактически даже родины как таковой нет. Я не могу спланировать свою жизнь на несколько лет вперед. Все, о чем я мечтала лет в 18-20, все рухнуло, ничего не сбылось. Я даже собаку никогда не могла себе завести, потому что я не могу взять в таких условиях ответственность за ее жизнь. Да как бы самой не сдохнуть то. Что еще делать в таких условиях, кроме как долбить наркотики? Так что если кто-то еще вдруг захочет затронуть тему моего морального падения, лучше воспримите эту ситуацию с общечеловеческой точки зрения, а не будто я вам в жены набиваюсь.

----------


## Pechalka

Убейте меня.

----------


## Pechalka

Аааааааааааааааааааааааа почему я родилась

----------


## Aare

Вот уж не знаю, зачем есть мухоморы. Сальвию видимо один-два раза ради эксперимента можно. Псилоцибины вероятно неплохая штука. Судя по отзывам знакомых, что-то вроде усиленной и несколько измененной версии гашиша.




> Коноплю не уважаю.


 Ну да, многие пишут, что им не нравится. Но это не тупой кайф, как ты сказал, а зачастую это и кайфом вообще назвать нельзя. Можно поплакать, по обниматься, подумать над собой, над отношениями, посмеяться над чем-нибудь. Иногда очень интересное получается общение и с трезвыми людьми в том числе.




> я тоже - говно


 Что значит "тоже"? Я не говно. И кстати ты тоже скорее всего. Если ты не выстроился в социум, тому может быть немало причин, и вовсе необязательно, что это в самом деле как-то отрицательно характеризует твою личность. Я про себя знаю, что умнее, добрее, отзывчивее, чувственней, интереснее и сильнее очень многих людей. И эта не вопрос скромности и нарциссизма, это вполне адекватная оценка себя и окружающих. Так что ты ерунду какую-то говоришь.




> В сущности нет разницы между кайфом от любви, например, и кайфом от кокаина, и то и то - химия мозга


 *Нет, разница есть.* От любви кайф сильнее, никуда не уходит через пару часов, любовь условно бесплатна и гораздо более многогранна. Ты уж тоже как сравнишь. Кстати о любви. Кокаин очень даже может не то, что разрушить, а подержать ее. Все обнимали-целовашки становятся просто безумно приятными, особенно с милым сердцу человеком. А при правильном настрое сексом можно заниматься ну вот сколько порошка есть, хоть неделю подряд без перерыва на сон и обед. И только не надо ла ла про духовность и что-то такое. То я не знаю, что мужчинам это в первую очередь и нравится.




> здоровье - это основа нормальной, или хотя бы сносной жизни, поэтому я и девушке своей бы запретил этим заниматься регулярно.


 Это кстати верно. А что на счёт диет и прочего. Ну вообще-то я тоже относительно здорОво питаюсь и занимаюсь спортом, что всем рекомендую. Но ставить здоровье приоритетом в жизни вообще как-то странно. Ни честь, ни счастье, не заботу о близких, не самосовершенствование, не общественная деятельность, не знание, а здоровье.




> Даже если говорить о самоубийстве, то я лучше вышибу себе мозги, будучи здоровым.


 Довольно нелепо, не находишь?




> P.S. "С бабками ты можешь торчать на хорошей наркоте, потом подлечится, потом опять торчать и так всю жизнь." © Сергей Шнуров


 Собственно суть спора о здоровье и наркотиках. Торчать тоже надо уметь. Даже на героине можно торчать 30 лет с перерывами и при этом любить, заниматься общественной деятельностью и иметь большие доходы. Довольно гипотетически правда.

*Печалька*, я очень тебе сочувствую, но все де давай писать такие вещи в более соотвестсьвующих темах, потому что здесь обсуждение причин твоего рождения и убийства - явный оффтоп

----------


## Aare

Таинственным образом исчезли посты Патрона. Или мне кажется?

----------


## Nord

> Кастанеда, Тимоти Лири, о господи, ведь сама же этой чушью интересовалась)) Но никогда так ничего и не попробовала из психоделиков. И слава богу. Не могла найти себе компанию. Либо боялась, что попаду на бэд трип, либо что меня в отключке банально трахнет какой-нибудь из товарищей по путешествиям в другие миры, либо парень был против, либо было пушера не найти. В общем, миновала меня чаша сия, и со временем у меня появился скепсис ко всему этому псевдопросветляющему хламу. Сейчас думаю, что психоделики могут дать интересный опыт, но уверена, что никакой вселенской мудрости ты не получишь. Даже если очень хочется экспериментов с сознанием, подходит к этому нужно с критикой и научным методом. 
> Поэтому поубивавшись гашишем, который кстати до сих пор уверенно считаю намного лучше и безопаснее алкоголя, потихоньку перешла к удовлетворению своих гедонистических наклонностей. Так появился амфетамин. А потом и кокаин. 
> По поводу же убийства себя и вреда наркотиков. Я потерянный человек. У меня очень сложные отношения с матерью, отца нет, у меня нет своей квартиры, нет навыков, позволяющих мне найти высокооплачиваемую или интересную работу, у меня нет детей и не будет, фактически даже родины как таковой нет. Я не могу спланировать свою жизнь на несколько лет вперед. Все, о чем я мечтала лет в 18-20, все рухнуло, ничего не сбылось. Я даже собаку никогда не могла себе завести, потому что я не могу взять в таких условиях ответственность за ее жизнь. Да как бы самой не сдохнуть то. Что еще делать в таких условиях, кроме как долбить наркотики? Так что если кто-то еще вдруг захочет затронуть тему моего морального падения, лучше воспримите эту ситуацию с общечеловеческой точки зрения, а не будто я вам в жены набиваюсь.


 А может ты не потерянный человек, а не искавший?

"Все, о чем я мечтала лет в 18-20, все рухнуло, ничего не сбылось." - так ведь размышляют инфантильные люди, в то время как чтобы что-то сбылось - к тому надо стремиться. Я не порицаю тебя - мне просто стало любопытно. Без информации как оно всё рухнуло и почему, что делалось тобой, кроме долбления наркотиков, и много чего прочего вообще делать какие-то умозаключения - глупо. 

Если хочешь - можно пообщаться. Не смотря на регулярное удолбление, искра разума в тебе присутствует. Мне было бы интересно поболтать с тобой.

----------


## qwe

> Кастанеда, ... о господи, ведь сама же этой чушью интересовалась))


 Вы действительно считаете, что Кастанеда писал трактат о кактусах, а не о пути воина?)

----------


## Aare

> А может ты не потерянный человек, а не искавший?


 Да нет, много чего искала, много чего пробовала. В итоге ничего не получилось. Буду пробовать еще, что ж делать, но вообще ситуация порой заставляет взгрустнуть




> "Все, о чем я мечтала лет в 18-20, все рухнуло, ничего не сбылось." - так ведь размышляют инфантильные люди, в то время как чтобы что-то сбылось - к тому надо стремиться


 Да ты что! Извини за сарказм, но это понятно и младенцу.




> Я не порицаю тебя - мне просто стало любопытно. Без информации как оно всё рухнуло и почему, что делалось тобой, кроме долбления наркотиков, и много чего прочего вообще делать какие-то умозаключения - глупо. 
> 
> Если хочешь - можно пообщаться. Не смотря на регулярное удолбление, искра разума в тебе присутствует. Мне было бы интересно поболтать с тобой.


 Да, давай общаться, чего ж нет-то)

*qwe*
Если так утрировать, то это конечно скорее трактат о кактусах. Но вообще некоторые идеи у него в самом деле интересные. Только при его прочтении надо включать мощный фильтр

----------


## Nord

> Да нет, много чего искала, много чего пробовала. В итоге ничего не получилось. Буду пробовать еще, что ж делать, но вообще ситуация порой заставляет взгрустнуть


 А о чем мечтала, если не секрет?

----------


## Aare

> А о чем мечтала, если не секрет?


 В первую очередь конечно о вечной любви, семье и жвачке. Впрочем, это и было. И есть. Просто сейчас я понимаю насколько была наивна в этих мечтах.
Мне хотелось быть фитнес-тренером. Или еще кем. Хотелось песика. И вообще кучу животных. Свою квартиру. Уехать из России. Или не уезжать. Много всего. И противоречиво зачастую. У меня очень рассеянная мотивация.

----------


## qwe

> *qwe*
> Если так утрировать, то это конечно скорее трактат о кактусах. Но вообще некоторые идеи у него в самом деле интересные. Только при его прочтении надо включать мощный фильтр


 От чего фильтр?
Т.е. вы считаете, что "некоторые идеи" вторичны?

----------


## Nord

> В первую очередь конечно о вечной любви, семье и жвачке. Впрочем, это и было. И есть. Просто сейчас я понимаю насколько была наивна в этих мечтах.
> Мне хотелось быть фитнес-тренером. Или еще кем. Хотелось песика. И вообще кучу животных. Свою квартиру. Уехать из России. Или не уезжать. Много всего. И противоречиво зачастую. У меня очень рассеянная мотивация.


 А сейчас? Я понимаю, что это личное, но всё же - что-то, пусть кажущееся совершенно несбыточным, у человека - какой бы он ни был - есть в мечтах.

----------


## Aare

> От чего фильтр?
> Т.е. вы считаете, что "некоторые идеи" вторичны?


 То есть считать многие из его "откровений" простым наркотрипом без каких-либо здравых идей

Норд, извини, мне надо уходить. Отвечу, когда буду дома, через несколько часов

----------


## qwe

> То есть считать многие из его "откровений" простым наркотрипом без каких-либо здравых идей


 Например:

- Воин - не верит, воин должен верить.
- Действовать не ради выгоды, но ради духа.
- Воин живет действием, а не рассуждением о действии.
- Сила зависит лишь от того, какого рода знанием владеет человек.
- Воинам рекомендуется не иметь никаких материальных вещей, на которых концентрировалась бы их сила, фокусироваться на духе, на действительном полете в неведомое, а не на тривиальных вещах. Каждый, кто хочет следовать пути воина, должен освободиться от страсти владеть и цепляться за вещи.

итп  :Smile:

----------


## Nord

> Например:
> 
> - Воин - не верит, воин должен верить.
> - Действовать не ради выгоды, но ради духа.
> - Воин живет действием, а не рассуждением о действии.
> - Сила зависит лишь от того, какого рода знанием владеет человек.
> - Воинам рекомендуется не иметь никаких материальных вещей, на которых концентрировалась бы их сила, фокусироваться на духе, на действительном полете в неведомое, а не на тривиальных вещах. Каждый, кто хочет следовать пути воина, должен освободиться от страсти владеть и цепляться за вещи.
> 
> итп


 Первые книги - они больше про кактусы, чем про воина. Разбирался человек, отделяя главное от второстепенного. Когда разобрался - и вовсе исчез. Всегда так: пока не понятно - куча мыслей, слов, телодвижений, а как поймешь - что тут еще думать, говорить или делать?

----------


## Aare

*qwe*
В приведенных тобой цитатах вот как раз смысл есть. Но если взять их как вот такие вот отдельные тезисы, то это скорее пустое псевдомудрствование, чем что-то реально ценное. Но в своих книгах он некоторые свои идеи интересно раскрывает. Но там полно и полного бреда, где он там с кайотом разговаривал и т.д.

*Патрон*
А ты бы побольше своей головой думал, а не ориентировался на людей с образованием. Причем не научным, а философским.

*Норд*
По поводу мечтаний же. Слишком обтекаемый вопрос. Если мечты - это фантазии на тему "хорошо бы, если бы было так", то можно намечтать себе сто тыщ мильенов, жить триста лет, мир во всем мире, всеобщее благоденствие и торжество цивилизации, свободы, любви и взаимопонимания))
Если же брать долгосрочные планы. То мне нужно накопить деньги и решить свои проблемы со здоровьем. И еще мне хочется наверное всё же уехать из России. И еще хочется не терять человека, с которым живу. Да, еще хочется сменить профессию. Но вот только на какую, я не знаю.

----------


## Nord

Фантазию от мечты отличает лишь то, насколько ты веришь в то, о чем думаешь. Даже мысли о "ста тыщах мильенах", долгожительстве и прочем - это то, чего можно реально добиваться. Всё зависит от того - насколько серьезны твои притязания.

А со здоровьем - серьезные проблемы? Я так понимаю - это основное, что надо поправить?

----------


## Aare

> Фантазию от мечты отличает лишь то, насколько ты веришь в то, о чем думаешь. Даже мысли о "ста тыщах мильенах", долгожительстве и прочем - это то, чего можно реально добиваться. Всё зависит от того - насколько серьезны твои притязания.


 Не думаю. Это очень сложно, и оценивая свои реальные возможности, считаю зарабатывание ста тыщ мильенов явно неприоритетной целью)) Вот если бы они с неба упали, другое дело.




> А со здоровьем - серьезные проблемы? Я так понимаю - это основное, что надо поправить?


 Ну пока жить буду) Но это конечно первостепенная задача

----------


## Nord

> Не думаю. Это очень сложно, и оценивая свои реальные возможности, считаю зарабатывание ста тыщ мильенов явно неприоритетной целью)) Вот если бы они с неба упали, другое дело.


 Реальные возможности? Как там говаривал Эйнштейн: "Только те, кто предпринимают абсурдные попытки, смогут достичь невозможного". Всё когда-то бывает невозможным.

Позвольте еще одну историю:




> Дистанция австралийского супермарафона от Сиднея до Мельбурна (Westfield Sydney to Melbourne Ultra Marathon) составляет 875 километров, что занимает больше 5 дней от старта до финиша. В забеге обычно участвуют легкоатлеты мирового класса, которые специально тренируются для этого события. В своем большинстве атлеты не старше 30 лет и спонсируются крупными спортивными брэндами, которые предоставляют спортсменам форму и кроссовки.
> 
> В 1983 году многие были в недоумении, когда в день забега на старте появился 61-летний Клифф Янг. Сначала все думали, что он пришел посмотреть на старт забега, так как был одет не как все спортсмены: в рабочий комбинезон и галоши поверх ботинок. Но когда Клифф подошел к столу, чтобы получить номер участника забега, то все поняли, что он намерен бежать со всеми.
> Когда Клифф получил номер 64 и встал на лини
> и с другими атлетами, то съемочная бригада, делающая репортаж с места старта, решила взять у него небольшое интервью. На Клиффа навели камеру и спросили: 
> — Привет! Кто ты такой и что тут делаешь? 
> — Я Клифф Янг. Мы разводим овец на большом пастбище недалеко от Мельбурна. 
> — Ты действительно будешь участвовать в этом забеге? 
> — Да. 
> ...


 ...Это, кстати, вторая, после любопытства, причина, почему я вступил в беседу. Мне показалось, что вы устало говорите о жизни, почти в прошедшем времени. 

Но жить никогда не поздно.

----------


## qwe

> *qwe*
> В приведенных тобой цитатах вот как раз смысл есть. Но если взять их как вот такие вот отдельные тезисы, то это скорее пустое псевдомудрствование, чем что-то реально ценное. Но в своих книгах он некоторые свои идеи интересно раскрывает. Но там полно и полного бреда, где он там с кайотом разговаривал и т.д.


 Учитывая, что книга художественная (и приключенческая), полагаю, что койоты с кактусами (хотя, люди пробовали  :Smile:  ), итп, да и большая часть приключений сновидящих в книгах 5-9 выступают декорациями. Некоторые вполне реальные, некоторые просто призваны будить фантазию. И весь этот пестрый фон для того, чтобы подчеркнуть главное: как воспитывать дух и на каком-то материале показывать реакции, поведение, взаимодействия и трансформации героя. Герой не может существовать в пустоте, как и в жизни. нужен фон. А там он еще и окрашен мексиканской традицией.

Но могли бы вы привести книгу или парочку, которые считаете серьезными? Для сравнения.

----------


## Aare

Норд, вся эта мотивационная ерунда... Как бы тебе сказать. Это абсолютно не то, что мне на самом деле нужно. Извини, но вот совсем мимо. Да чего там, это просто вредные советы. Моя проблема не в в воли к победе и вере в собственные силы. Когда я захочу взять разряд в каком-нибудь виде спорта, мне этот текст пригодится. В других сферах жизни вряд ли, увы)

Рэвш, да, он знает. Мы пока не обсуждали это всерьез. Но предварительно он наполовину в шутку говорит, чтобы забрала его с собой, когда соберусь уезжать)

----------


## Aare

Qwe
Нет. В его книгах переплетаются здравые идеи с сумасшедшими. А разговоры с кактусами и причуды Дона Хуана выставляются как то, что было на самом деле, более того, как пример просветления и то, чему надо подражать. Ну и кроме того, не надо забывать, для какой целевой аудитории делались его поздние книги и кем он был сам - делались они для сектантов, а он был кукловодом, причем порядком поехавшим крышей от мании величия.
И если честно, мне бы сейчас не хотелось мериться эрудиция ми и философствовать о том, какие книги серьезные, а какие нет. Сначала написала несколько книг, а потом удалила. Правда, ни к чему это)

----------


## Nord

> Норд, вся эта мотивационная ерунда... Как бы тебе сказать. Это абсолютно не то, что мне на самом деле нужно. Извини, но вот совсем мимо. Да чего там, это просто вредные советы. Моя проблема не в в воли к победе и вере в собственные силы. Когда я захочу взять разряд в каком-нибудь виде спорта, мне этот текст пригодится. В других сферах жизни вряд ли, увы)


 Дело не в мотивации - мы коснулись пределов мечтаний - я привел пример, что невозможное - это всего лишь то, что еще не сделано возможным.

У меня нет цели сподвигнуть кого-либо к чему-либо - общаясь, я всего лишь бессовестно вторгаюсь в чужие личности и задаю прямые бесцеремонные вопросы. Это часто бесит и возмущает людей, поэтому я - как сейчас - говорю: станет неприятно - просто скажи. И я заткнусь. Но польза от этого нередко неприятного мероприятия таки есть - когда сам человек не может или боится задавать себе такие вопросы, и уж тем более - не хочет слышать ответов, а тут ему "помогают" разобраться в том, что так долго откладывалось куда подальше. С моей же стороны - это удовлетворение любопытства, мне нравится разбираться в хитросплетениях.

...Насколько я понял пока, твоя усталость от неразберихи в своих мотивах и, наверное, частью в облепивших тебя зависимостях и привычках - я имею ввиду зависимости в более широком смысле, нежели наркотическая зависимость. Такое впечатление, что ты тащишь чемодан без ручки. Чемодан прошлого. И он, похоже, набит не только психологическими коллизиями, но и негативным опытом - ты не похожа на экзальтированную особу. А еще болезнь какая-то. Впечатление, что ты попала в паутину, подергалась в ней и теперь решила просто уже как-нибудь подольше протянуть не особо дергаясь, дабы не привлекать хозяина паутины.

----------


## qwe

> Qwe
> Нет. В его книгах переплетаются здравые идеи с сумасшедшими.


 Снова нужно спросить пример  :Smile: 




> А разговоры с кактусами и причуды Дона Хуана выставляются как то, что было на самом деле,


 Но на основании чего вы так решили? Книга то, художественная. 
Он кого-то где-то убеждал, что это все настоящее? Никогда о таком не слышала. 
Последователи не могли не появиться, по вышеприведенным причинам. (люди всегда стекаются на настоящее, чисто интуитивно. даже если потом путаются) Поскольку все идеи о кодексе воина по сути не новые. Они есть и в других традициях, не только у мексиканских индейцев.




> И если честно, мне бы сейчас не хотелось мериться эрудиция ми и философствовать о том, какие книги серьезные, а какие нет. Сначала написала несколько книг, а потом удалила. Правда, ни к чему это)


 Честно говоря, мне бы тоже не хотелось меряться ничем))
Но было интересно как вы мыслите и на что опираетесь.
А без примеров это не очевидно.

----------


## Aare

Норд
Про паутину и чемодан похоже описал)) Но моя проблема не в прошлом. А в настоящем. В тяжелых условиях, в которых я нахожусь и с которыми не знаю что делать. А прошлый опыт как раз красноречиво подчеркивает, что с годами ничего не меняется, во всяком случае с моей жизненной позицией и философией)
Я не знаю, чем ты сможешь помочь. Можешь спрашивать все, что угодно. Не факт, что я отвечу, потому что мне не на все есть что отвечать. Но общаться я совсем не против) И обидеть меня или разозлить кстати довольно сложно. В том нашем разговоре про 61-летнего бегуна скорее было просто чувство непонимания, о чём ты и к чему это вообще.




> Но зачем уезжать, я непонимаю?  Ты думаешь, что где-нибудь в другом месте будет много лучше?
> Куда, кстати?


 Нет, в том и дело, что много лучше не будет. Уехать я могу в Эстонию например, хоть завтра) Вот только где мне там жить, кем работать и с кем общаться.

----------


## qwe

> Дело не в мотивации - мы коснулись пределов мечтаний - я привел пример, что невозможное - это всего лишь то, что еще не сделано возможным.


 Если бы вы захотели миллион, каков был бы ваш алгоритм действий реально?  :Smile:

----------


## qwe

> Но моя проблема не в прошлом. А в настоящем.


 А стоит ли ваша операция того, чтобы столько усилий на нее положить? 
Вопрос задан потому, что вы без нее как-то живете до сих пор. Быть может можно и без нее жить счастливо?
Или вдруг есть другие варианты решения проблемы, о которых вы не знаете на данный момент.

----------


## Aare

Qwe
Нет, Кастанеда выдавал все свои художественные выдумки за чистую монету, в том и дело.
И кстати, его идеи имеют весьма косвенное отношения к жизни и философии северомексиканских индейцев, насколько я знаю. Это очень и очень вольная интерпретация человека западной цивилизации и не более.

а про книги я правда не знаю, что и сказать. Если ищешь, что почитать, то тогда другой вопрос, охотно пообщаюсь)) А книги, прям так таки фундаментально закладывавшие мировоззрение назвать не могу в принципе, извини.




> А стоит ли ваша операция того, чтобы столько усилий на нее положить? 
> Вопрос задан потому, что вы без нее как-то живете до сих пор. Быть может можно и без нее жить счастливо?
> Или вдруг есть другие варианты решения проблемы, о которых вы не знаете на данный момент.


 Я всё же не могу обсуждать эту тему в открытом доступе. Но к сожалению вариантов тут нет.

----------


## Nord

> Мэл: Я не переоцениваю Альянс и умственные способности его членов, но если вы лучший представитель…
> Оперативник: Капитан Рейнолдс, я хочу сказать вам, что бы вы попусту время не теряли, вам никогда не разозлить меня.
> Инара: Вот пару часов с ним проведете.


 Ну да оно и к лучше, если ваша толерантность действительно высока - глядишь и случится очередное невозможное : )

Жизненную позицию и философию менять как раз труднее всего, хотя это и есть корень всего разлапистого куста проблем, с видимой частью которого люди в первую очередь и бросаются бороться, воображая, что устранив эти следствия они не поимеют новых из нетронутого корня.

С другой стороны, разбираться с этим чаще всего все равно приходится как раз с того, что на поверхности - через тех самых, образно говоря, кактусов и койотов (как у Кастанеды : ) - иначе все выглядит слишком абстрактно. Причем тут корень, - говорит человек, - когда мешает мне ботва!

Помимо болезни я так понимаю, что есть серьезный напряг с деньгами? Может стоит описать поподробнее? Описание часто помогает увидеть картину взаимосвязей самому.

----------


## Nord

> Если бы вы захотели миллион, каков был бы ваш алгоритм действий реально?


 Нет никакого алгоритма - тут масса вариантов. Я, кстати, весьма неплохо зарабатываю и при желании могу зарабатывать и значительно больше - другое дело, что на это будет уходить больше моего внимания, а я этого не желаю.

----------


## Aare

Норд
Знаешь. Тут такие вопросы начинаем обсуждать, что в общем доступе очень не хотелось бы. Можно пообщаться в личке или через другие средства связи, если хочется поболтать и послушать чужое нытье))

Норд, а я не могу зарабатывать неплохо по ряду причин. Особняком конечно моя безалаберность и ошибки прошлого в сфере образования. Так что сто тыщ мильенов я разве что кокаином торгуя заработаю.

----------


## Nord

> Норд
> Знаешь. Тут такие вопросы начинаем обсуждать, что в общем доступе очень не хотелось бы. Можно пообщаться в личке или через другие средства связи, если хочется поболтать и послушать чужое нытье))


 Ну, для этого личные сообщения и есть : )

----------


## Nord

> Норд, а я не могу зарабатывать неплохо по ряду причин. Особняком конечно моя безалаберность и ошибки прошлого в сфере образования. Так что сто тыщ мильенов я разве что кокаином торгуя заработаю.


 Образование всего лишь расширяет кругозор, да и то не всегда, так что тут нет прямой связи. А что ты умеешь сейчас? И что тебе нравится делать?

----------


## qwe

> Нет, Кастанеда выдавал все свои художественные выдумки за чистую монету, в том и дело.
> И кстати, его идеи имеют весьма косвенное отношения к жизни и философии северомексиканских индейцев, насколько я знаю. Это очень и очень вольная интерпретация человека западной цивилизации и не более.


 Надо будет порыться в теме как-нибудь.
Только есть одна зацепка  :Smile:  в самой же книге над гл. героем часто шутят, вводят его в заблуждение (как и других учеников по сюжету), и с совершенно конкретными и вполне полезными целями. Еще много серьезных предостережений для искателей, кто на чем срывается и как преодолеть. И тут вдруг сам автор после этого впадает в безумие и наивность?




> а про книги я правда не знаю, что и сказать.


 Эзотерика не ваша тема?)




> Я всё же не могу обсуждать эту тему в открытом доступе. Но к сожалению вариантов тут нет.


 Есть еще ЛС)

Кстати, выкладывала тут у себя в теме кое-что: *67, 68 пост* http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...F1%E8%E8/page7

----------


## Aare

> Образование всего лишь расширяет кругозор, да и то не всегда, так что тут нет прямой связи. А что ты умеешь сейчас? И что тебе нравится делать?


 Нет, оно не только кругозор расширяет, а дает навыки для конкретных видов работ и диплом, подтверждающий эти навыки.
Что я умею? Я отлично готовлю, хорошо разбираюсь в диетологии, сносно в спорте. А делать что мне нравится это как-то немного не из той оперы вопрос)) Например я люблю готовить, но свою работу поваром не люблю. Скотские условия, напряженная обстановка, все по расписанию - зачем мне это?)

----------


## Aare

> А у тебя в Эстонии никого нет чтоли? Или всем там не до тебя?


 Есть. Но в е же им не до меня. Я де не могу просто приехать "здравствуйте, я ваша тетя". Вначале помогли бы конечно, но на самом деле я им только проблемы создам

Qwe
Нет, эзотерика точно не моя тема))
Если уж хочется заняться изучением чего-то альтернативного академиче кой науке и традиционной философии, то уж лучше изучать дао или дзен. У них куда более глубокие идеи, подтврержденные вековыми традициями. А не просто мудрствования мужичка, который себе дурман в виски втер и организовал секту

----------


## qwe

> Если уж хочется заняться изучением чего-то альтернативного академиче кой науке и традиционной философии, то уж лучше изучать дао или дзен. У них куда более глубокие идеи, подтврержденные вековыми традициями. А не просто мудрствования мужичка, который себе дурман в виски втер и организовал секту


 Спасибо, я в теме давно и основательно)

----------


## Aare

Рэвш, а в Эстонии и Прибалтика вообще как раз наркоиндустрия и развита)) Фентанил, метадон, амфетамин, синтетический кокаин как раз оттуда и везут))
Ну а если серьезно, то гражданство у меня эстонское раз, язык эстонский знаю два, есть родственники три, город знаю четыре. А как можно приехать вообще не знаю куда без языка и без поддержки?

Qwe
Ты меня немного пугаешь)) И Кстанеде симпатизируешь, и дзен с дао, по ссылкам ты мне показала цигун. Надеюсь, общением с духами, торсионными полями и тайной воды не увлекаешься)

----------


## qwe

> Ты меня немного пугаешь))


 Вижу)




> И Кстанеде симпатизируешь, и дзен с дао, по ссылкам ты мне показала цигун. Надеюсь, общением с духами, торсионными полями и тайной воды не увлекаешься)


 Я много чем увлекаюсь)

Цигун - очень эффективная лечебная гимнастика, как и йога (при хорошем инструкторе). Вы же жалуетесь на здоровье и отсутствие вдохновения, настроения, которые пытаетесь компенсировать наркотиками.

Как вы относитесь к наркоманам?  :Smile:

----------


## Aare

Qwe
Да, я раньше занималась немного йогой, не цигун правда. У двух тренеров. Один во похож на закодированного алкоголика и много бесплодно мудрствовал)) Второй был похож на инструктора в армии и гонял нас как лошадей. Впрочем, мне нравилось заниматься у них обоих, хоть меня и не покидало ощущение, что они не лучшие тренера йоги) В общем, к йоге отношусь очень положительно и наверное скоро продолжу ей заниматься.

К наркоманам отношусь в первую очередь настороженно. Они бывают не совсем адекватны, как под кайфом, так и без него. А иногда творят просто отвратительные вещи. Но вообще, к каждому наркоману отношусь в зависимости от его личности и так просто обобщать эту слвокупность людей вижу не совсем правильным. Они все люди и у каждого своя личность. Некоторые бывают очень даже неплохие и интересные люди. Но в большинстве своем это конечно далеко не цвет нации, скажем)
Однажды помогла перелопаться одному наркоману с метадона. Если не знаешь что это, то это синтетический опиоид, ломки с него тяжелее и продолжительней, чем с героина.

----------


## qwe

*Aare*, а что будет с вами, если вы резко откажетесь от психоактивных веществ?

----------


## Aare

Qwe
Абсолютно ничего, только на пользу. Тем более, что я уже довольно давно не употребляю. Но есть вот какой момент. Психологическая зависимость. Я не знаю, насколько она у меня сильна. Думаю, в моем случае это будет выражаться лишь в приятных воспоминаниях о нем и сильном желании повторить опыт. У меня нет наркомании как таковой.

----------


## qwe

> Про кокаин. Не знаю, тысяч восемь может. Еще в целях экономии иногда использую эфедрин, он в аптеке продается, вообще копейки стоит. Но мозги сильнее всего убивает. А сейчас денег своих почти нет, поэтому и употребляю мало. Может именно поэтому и депрессия появляется кстати, сложно сказать.


 У нас в Киеве за эту сумму можно учиться в лучших университетах)
Собственно говоря, можно устроить себе весьма увлекательный досуг, если учиться не хочется.

----------


## qwe

> Психологическая зависимость. Я не знаю, насколько она у меня сильна. Думаю, в моем случае это будет выражаться лишь в приятных воспоминаниях о нем и сильном желании повторить опыт. У меня нет наркомании как таковой.


 А к психологу?

Наркомания - это и есть зависимость, как психологическая, так и физическая. Тяга. *Не* количество употребляемого.
Если вы больше года употребляете - вы уже матерый наркоман  :Smile:  возможно, вам неприятно это признавать.

----------


## Aare

Знаешь, я не верю в эффективность психолога) А уж тем более в вопросах наркотиков. Хотя конечно довольно абсурдно звучит, что деньги, которые могла бы потратить на психолога, я тратила на кокаин))

----------


## qwe

> Знаешь, я не верю в эффективность психолога)


 А как по-вашему люди бросают?

----------


## Aare

Qwe
Я тебе кое-что расскажу. Один знакомый моего знакомого шел с кокаином в кармане. Ему стало плохо, видимо сердце, и его увезли на скорой. Его откачали, но кокаин конечно изъяли. Он схватил канцелярские ножницы и грозился зарезать медсестру, если ему не вернут кокаин.

Так вот. Он - наркоман. А я так это, дитя.

----------


## Aare

> А как по-вашему люди бросают?


 Да так, берут, кулачки сжимают и бросают. Поддержка конечно нужна. Близких в первую очередь. Нарколог и психолог конечно тоже могут помочь. Но штука в том, что я пока вообще не собираюсь этого делать, пока у меня нормальная жизнь не будет. Смысл? Зачем?

----------


## qwe

> Так вот. Он - наркоман. А я так это, дитя.


 Это не просто наркоман, а уже наркоман с серьезным психическим расстройством)
А наркомания, повторюсь (медицинское определение) - это зависимость как таковая.

----------


## Aare

> Это не просто наркоман, а уже наркоман с серьезным психическим расстройством)
> А наркомания, повторюсь (медицинское определение) - это зависимость как таковая.


 В таком случае я зависима от шоколада, мультиков и поцелуев

----------


## qwe

> Но штука в том, что я пока вообще не собираюсь этого делать, пока у меня нормальная жизнь не будет. Смысл? Зачем?


 Зависимости всякого рода возникают, когда человек забывает как доставать счастье из себя. И при сильных энергетических дефицитах. (*йога, цигун - повышают личную энергетику).
Выразимся, здоровый человек слишком явно ощущает, что суррогатные состояния грубоваты по сравнению с натуральными. Во-вторых они эту самую энергию выжимают и помогают находиться в дефиците хронически.

По большому счету вопрос один: где взять энергию. Как физическую, так и душевные силы.

и видео о том, что силы дает цель:

----------


## qwe

> В таком случае я зависима от шоколада, мультиков и поцелуев


 одно другому не мешает))

----------


## Aare

Бегло пробегалась по твоему видел, потом посмотрю целиком. В общем, я все это слышала. Это всё так. Но. Я не знаю. Я потом посмотрю и попробую аргументированно ответить что не так и почему это работает лишь отчасти.




> одно другому не мешает))


 Тогда я конченный наркоман.

----------


## qwe

:Embarrassment:  Есть еще кино для вдохновения, на любителя: http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/7576/

----------


## Aare

> https://pp.vk.me/c622726/v622726380/...6wlM6r-qGA.jpg


 А где там хоть слово про говно? Я не нашла, извини. Видимо из твоей фантазии.

----------


## Nord

> Нет, оно не только кругозор расширяет, а дает навыки для конкретных видов работ и диплом, подтверждающий эти навыки.


 Дает, но не ограничивает. Я работаю не по специальности - начинал работать с близкой темы, но сразу с другой, а сейчас и вовсе занимаюсь делами, существенно отличающимися от того, что написано в дипломе. Да и учился я первых три курса в универе, четвертый - половину прогулял, на пятом я был на занятиях ровно два раза - на первом и второй раз - когда завернул в универ по дороге попИсать и столкнулся в коридоре с преподом, у которого как раз начиналась наша пара - пришлось идти. Что не помешало мне получить два красных диплома - бакалавра и инженера. А ходить на занятия перестал, потому что преподы перестали общаться живо, а чесали на парах по книжкам... Хм, книжки я и сам мог почитать.

Так что всё в конечном счете зависит не от учебного заведения, а от того, что ты сам делаешь.




> Что я умею? Я отлично готовлю, хорошо разбираюсь в диетологии, сносно в спорте. А делать что мне нравится это как-то немного не из той оперы вопрос)) Например я люблю готовить, но свою работу поваром не люблю. Скотские условия, напряженная обстановка, все по расписанию - зачем мне это?)


 Это вот как раз одна из твоих проблем - ты мыслишь шаблонно. Например, готовка. Тут сразу куча вариантов, если тебе действительно это нравится. Что бы я мог попробовать, в зависимости от своих предпочтений, сразу на вскидку:
- Попытаться организовать кафе - тут нужно не за плитой стоять, а организовывать и быть на высоте в плане шефства в поварстве.
- Я мог бы попробовать себя в качестве ресторанного критика. Начал бы ходить по кафе, писать статьи для местных СМИ - разумеется, я должен разбираться в кухне. Может быть свой сайт открыл бы дополнительно. Это тема.
- Сюда зацепил бы курсы, возможно по какой-то экзотике, организовывал бы мастер-классы, в том числе как досуг для родителей с детьми - ты знаешь, что в промежутке возраста 3-8 лет для ребенка трудно найти какой-то осмысленный и полезный досуг? Это целая ниша.

Не стремись повторять - мысли самостоятельно, мысли шире и глубже. Мысли живо.

----------


## Aare

> Так что всё в конечном счете зависит не от учебного заведения, а от того, что ты сам делаешь.


 Все, что ты рассказал - это здорово. Но увы, если бы я знала как, то и так бы все сделала. А если я не знаю как, то для меня такие тексты несмотря на их очевидность. имеют смысл примерно как "таксист Роман работает в интернете по 2 часа в день и зарабатывает 10000$ В месяц".




> Попытаться организовать кафе - тут нужно не за плитой стоять, а организовывать и быть на высоте в плане шефства в поварстве.


 Понятия не имею о том, как стать шеф-поваром. И у кого спросить. Да никак. Для этого нужно вероятно су-шефом поработать. Это вполне обычное желание каждого повара, как бы стандартное повышение. Так что этот вариант - как раз мыслить шаблонно. Таких хотящих стать шеф-поваром две трети поваров вообще. Но глядишь, лет через десять я может и буду шефом в какой-нибудь забегаловке, если повезет и хорошо буду стараться.
А если организовывать свое кафе или кафе родственников или друзей - опять же, где бы найти деньги, таких родственников или друзей.




> - Я мог бы попробовать себя в качестве ресторанного критика. Начал бы ходить по кафе, писать статьи для местных СМИ - разумеется, я должен разбираться в кухне. Может быть свой сайт открыл бы дополнительно. Это тема.


 Да как-то это утопично, не?)) С чего начать и что делать совершенно не представляю.




> - Сюда зацепил бы курсы, возможно по какой-то экзотике, организовывал бы мастер-классы, в том числе как досуг для родителей с детьми - ты знаешь, что в промежутке возраста 3-8 лет для ребенка трудно найти какой-то осмысленный и полезный досуг? Это целая ниша


 Это уже больше похоже на действительность) Хотя конечно что делать для реализации этой идеи опять же не представляю. У тебя идеи есть?




> Не стремись повторять - мысли самостоятельно, мысли шире и глубже. Мысли живо.


 Ты понимаешь, что эти слова, будучи без дальнейшего развития реальных предложений того, что нужно делать - обычные такие лозунги какого-нибудь тренинга личностного роста.

----------


## qwe

Обычно, когда мы чего-нибудь хотим, но не знаем как, мы производим поиск. и чем более хотим, тем основательней. Опрашиваем кого только можно, читаем, все, что можно, ходим, смотрим, пробуем, корректируем и снова пробуем...  :Smile:  верующие еще и молятся в процессе.
Рано или поздно, находится либо искомый предмет, либо компромисс.

----------


## Nord

> Все, что ты рассказал - это здорово. Но увы, если бы я знала как, то и так бы все сделала. А если я не знаю как, то для меня такие тексты несмотря на их очевидность. имеют смысл примерно как "таксист Роман работает в интернете по 2 часа в день и зарабатывает 10000$ В месяц".
> 
> Понятия не имею о том, как стать шеф-поваром. И у кого спросить. Да никак. Для этого нужно вероятно су-шефом поработать. Это вполне обычное желание каждого повара, как бы стандартное повышение. Так что этот вариант - как раз мыслить шаблонно. Таких хотящих стать шеф-поваром две трети поваров вообще. Но глядишь, лет через десять я может и буду шефом в какой-нибудь забегаловке, если повезет и хорошо буду стараться.
> А если организовывать свое кафе или кафе родственников или друзей - опять же, где бы найти деньги, таких родственников или друзей.
> 
> 
> 
> Да как-то это утопично, не?)) С чего начать и что делать совершенно не представляю.
> 
> ...


 А что тебе надо знать, чтобы делать? Ты что ли думаешь, что все, кто чего-либо добился, изначально знали как и что делать? Все действуют в рамках большой неопределенности, даже обладая изрядным опытом. Единственное, что можно знать достаточно хорошо - это то, что тебе действительно нравится - направление движения. В этом направлении человеку требуется меньше всего самомотивирующих усилий прикладывать, чтобы действовать - ведь он от делаемого получает удовольствие. Поэтому я спросил тебя о твоих предпочтениях.

Что касается плана действий - то его можно и даже нужно иметь, пусть и приблизительный, но говорить об этом надо после выбора направления.

----------


## qwe

> Понятия не имею о том, как стать шеф-поваром. И у кого спросить.


 У тех, кто этим занимается. Тематические форумы, сообщества, видео на ютубе, книги...

----------


## Aare

Норд
Спасибо за ответы. Но ты так ничего и не сказал конструктивного. Опять одна вода. Пустые мотивирующие разглагольствования. Я все также понятия не имею чем мне заниматься и зачем.

----------


## Aare

> У тех, кто этим занимается. Тематические форумы, сообщества, видео на ютубе, книги...


 Да я как бы вообще не хочу этим заниматься, скучно же.

----------


## qwe

> Да я как бы вообще не хочу этим заниматься, скучно же.


 а чем интересно?)

----------


## Aare

Так много чем) Но я не знаю, как что-то из этого сделать своей профессий

----------


## qwe

> Так много чем) Но я не знаю, как что-то из этого сделать своей профессий


 Поинтересоваться, к примеру, как это сделали своей профессией другие.

Еще, для верности задать себе вопрос _натурально_:
- чем бы я сейчас на самом деле хотела заниматься? 
_Ради самого процесса. С тем ресурсом, который сейчас есть, в том состоянии, которое здесь сейчас. Какое занятие или времяпровождение вернуло бы вас к себе, к наилучшему самоощущению? расставило все по своим местам?_

Бывает, надо просто таки выспаться и нагуляться. Тем более с женским организмом. Возможно проверить гормональную активность... Достичь соотнесенности с собой. А потом уже бросаться на глобальные задачи.

----------


## qwe

Оригинал http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/19/the...ting-yourself/

Джеймс Алтучер – инвестор, серийный предприниматель и писатель. В своем блоге он подвергает сомнению устоявшиеся истины и предлагает альтернативы.

Вот какие дела: я был на нуле несколько раз, возвращался к жизни несколько раз, делал это снова и снова. Я начинал новые карьеры. Люди, знавшие меня тогда, не знают меня сейчас. И так далее.

Мне несколько раз приходилось менять карьеру. Иногда потому, что мои интересы менялись. Иногда потому, что я уже сжег за собой все мосты, иногда – потому, что мне ужасно нужны были деньги. А иногда просто потому, что я ненавидел всех людей, с кем мне приходилось работать по моей старой профессии, или они ненавидели меня.

Есть и другие способы изменить себя, так что относитесь ко всему, что я говорю, с долей скепсиса. Это просто то, что сработало для меня, а как я видел впоследствии, сработало для еще нескольких сотен людей. Я видел это в интервью, в письмах, которые люди мне писали, за последние двадцать лет. Вы можете тоже попробовать – а можете и не пробовать.

1) Изменение себя никогда не прекращается.

Вы меняете себя каждый день. Всегда что-то движется. Но каждый день вам предстоит решать: идти вперед или назад.

2) Надо начинать с нуля.

Все категории из прошлой жизни – лишь тщеславие. Вы были врачом? Вы учились в элитном университете? У вас были миллионы? У вас была семья? Никому нет дела. Вы потеряли все. Вы – ноль. Не пытайтесь доказать, что вы что-то большее.

3) Вам нужен наставник.

Иначе вы пойдете на дно. Кто-то должен показать вам, как двигаться и как дышать. Но не волнуйтесь насчет поиска наставника (читайте дальше).

4) Три типа наставников.

Прямой. Человек, который рядом с вами, который покажет, как это удалось ему. Что «это»? Подождите. Кстати, наставники – это не гуру из фильмов о каратистах. Большинство наставников вас будут ненавидеть.

Косвенный. Книги. Фильмы. 90% менторства можно получить за счет книг и других материалов. 200-500 книг равны одному хорошему ментору (наставнику). Меня все спрашивают: «Какую книгу прочесть?» Я не знаю ответа. Вы найдете от 200 до 500 хороших книг, которые вам стоит прочесть. Читайте вдохновляющие книги. Каковы бы ни были ваши убеждения, каждый день укрепляйте их через чтение.

Ментор – это все, что угодно. Если вы на нуле и горите желанием изменить себя, все, на что вы посмотрите, станет метафорой того, чего вы хотите добиться. Дерево, которое вы видите, и корни, которые вы не видите, с подземной водой, питающей его – это метафора компьютерного программирования, если вы свяжете все воедино. И все, на что вы посмотрите, будет связываться воедино.

5) Если у вас нет страсти к чему-либо, не волнуйтесь.

У вас есть страсть к здоровью. Начните с этого. Идите маленькими шажками. Чтобы преуспеть, не нужна страсть. Делайте свое дело с любовью, и успех будет естественным симптомом.

6) На изменение себя потребуется пять лет.

Вот как пройдут эти годы:

Первый год: вы мечетесь, читаете все подряд и просто начинаете что-то делать.

Второй год: вы знаете, с кем нужно говорить, с кем налаживать связи. Вы занимаетесь делом каждый день. Вы видите карту своих будущих путешествий.

Третий год: вы уже достаточно хороши, чтобы зарабатывать деньги. Но может быть, на жизнь их пока не хватает.

Четвертый год: вы хорошо зарабатываете.

Пятый год: вы сколачиваете состояние.

Иногда годы 1-4 вызывают у меня расстройство. Я думаю: «Почему оно никак не случится?» Я бью кулаком по стене, мне больно, я бросаю на пол кокосовый орех, это такой странный ритуал. Это нормально. Просто продолжайте. Или прекратите и выберите новое поле. Это не важно. В конце концов вы все равно умрете, и тогда измениться будет уже трудно.

7) Если вы делаете это быстрее или медленнее, значит, вы делаете что-то не так.

Хороший пример – Google.

8) Суть не в деньгах. Но деньги – нормальный показатель.

Когда люди говорят «дело не в деньгах», они должны придумать другой показатель для измерения.

«А может, просто делать то, что любишь?» Много будет дней, когда вам будет неприятно то, что вы делаете. Если вы занимаетесь этим лишь из любви к делу, это займет гораздо больше пяти лет.

Счастье – лишь позитивное ощущение в мозгу. В какие-то дни вы будете несчастливы. Наш мозг – это инструмент. Он не определяет нас.

9) Когда вы можете сказать: «X – вот мое дело!» (X – ваша новая профессия?)

Сегодня.

10) Когда я могу начать заниматься X?

Сегодня. Если вы хотите быть художником, купите холст и краски, начните покупать по очереди свои 500 книг – и начинайте рисовать. Если вы хотите писать, делайте эти три вещи:

– читайте;

– пишите;

– выберите любимого автора и дословно напечатайте ваш любимый его рассказ. Задумайтесь, почему он написал каждое из этих слов. Сегодня он ваш ментор.

Если вы хотите начать бизнес, начните прорабатывать идею бизнеса. Изменение себя начинается сегодня. Каждый день.

11) Как я заработаю денег?

К третьему году вы вложите в новое дело 5000-7000 часов. Это достаточно, чтобы быть в топ-200 или топ-300 во всем мире, какова бы ни была ваша область. А если вы входите в топ-200, то почти в любой области этого достаточно, чтобы заработать на пропитание.

К третьему году вы уже будете знать, как заработать. К четвертому году вы сможете нарастить масштаб и реально заработать. Некоторые люди останавливаются на четвертом годе.

12) К пятому году вы войдете в топ-30 или хотя бы топ-50, так что сможете заработать состояние.

13) Что такое «это»? Как понять, чем мне надо заняться?

Это любая область, по которой вы чувствуете себя в силах прочесть 500 книг. Сходите в магазин и найдите ее. Если три месяца спустя вам станет скучно, вернитесь в магазин.

Разочаровываться – это нормально. Затем и нужны провалы. Успех лучше провала, но самые важные уроки мы получаем из провалов.

Очень важно: не надо спешить. За всю свою интересную жизнь вы много раз сможете изменить себя, и много раз вам это не удастся. Это тоже весело.

Много попыток превращают вашу жизнь в книгу рассказов, а не в учебник. Некоторые люди хотят, чтобы их жизнь была учебным пособием. Моя жизнь – к лучшему это или к худшему – это книга рассказов.

Вот почему изменение себя происходит каждый день.

14) Решения, которые вы принимаете сегодня, завтра будут в вашей биографии.

Принимайте интересные решения, и ваша биография будет интересной.

15) Решения, которые вы принимаете сегодня, завтра станут частью вашей биологии.

16) Что, если мне нравится что-то экзотическое? Библейская археология или войны XI столетия?

Повторите вышеописанные шаги, и к пятому году вы сможете быть богаты. Мы не знаем, как. Не нужно искать конец пути, когда вы совершаете только первые шаги.

17) Что, если моя семья хочет, чтобы я стал бухгалтером?

Сколько лет своей жизни вы обещали отдать своей семье? Десять? Всю жизнь? Тогда ждите следующей жизни. Ваш выбор.

Выбирайте свободу, а не семью. Свободу, а не предубеждения. Свободу, а не правительство. Свободу, а не удовлетворение чужих запросов. Тогда вы удовлетворите свои.

18) Мой ментор хочет, чтобы я шел его путем.

Это нормально. Освойте его путь. Затем сделайте по-своему. С уважением.

К счастью, никто не приставляет вам к голове пистолет. Тогда бы вам пришлось выполнять его требования, пока он не опустит пистолет.

ПС

----------


## qwe

19) Мой супруг (супруга) волнуется – кто позаботится о наших детях?

Человек, который меняет себя, всегда находит свободное время. Часть изменения себя – это находить моменты и перекраивать их так, как вы хотели бы их использовать.

20) Что, если мои друзья посчитают меня безумцем?

Что это за друзья?

21) Что, если я хочу быть космонавтом?

Это не изменение себя. Это конкретная профессия. Если вам нравится космос, профессий много. Ричард Брэнсон хотел быть космонавтом и создал Virgin Galactic.

22) А если мне нравится выпивать и тусоваться с друзьями?

Прочтите этот пост еще раз через год.

23) А если я занят? Изменяю супругу или супруге или же предаю своего партнера?

Прочтите этот пост еще раз через два-три года, когда вы будете на мели, без работы и противны всем.

24) А если я вообще ничего не умею?

Прочтите снова пункт 2.

25) А если у меня нет диплома или от него никакого толку?

Прочтите снова пункт 2.

26) А если мне нужно сосредоточиться на выплате ипотеки или другого кредита?

Прочтите снова пункт 19.

27) Почему я все время чувствую себя аутсайдером?

Альберт Эйнштейн был аутсайдером. Никто из облеченных властью людей не нанял бы его на работу. Каждый чувствует себя иногда мошенником. Величайшее творчество рождается из скепсиса.

28) Я не могу прочесть 500 книг. Назовите одну книгу, которую нужно прочесть ради вдохновения.

Сразу бросьте это дело.

29) А если я слишком болен, чтобы менять себя?

Изменение подстегнет все полезные вещества в вашем теле: серотонин, дофамин, окситоцин. Двигайтесь вперед, и может быть, вы не выздоровеете совсем, но станете здоровее. Не используйте здоровье как оправдание.

И наконец, сначала перестройте свое здоровье. Больше спите. Лучше питайтесь. Занимайтесь спортом. Это ключевые шаги к изменению.

30) А если мой партнер меня подставил, и я все еще сужусь с ним?

Бросьте тяжбу и больше никогда о нем не думайте. Половина проблемы была в вас.

31) А если меня сажают в тюрьму?

Прекрасно. Перечитайте пункт 2. В тюрьме прочтите побольше книг.

32) А если я робкий человек?

Сделайте слабость своей силой. Интроверты лучше умеют слушать, сосредоточиваться, у них есть способы внушать любовь к себе.

33) А если я не могу ждать пять лет?

Если через пять лет вы планируете оставаться в живых, можно начать сегодня.

34) Как налаживать контакты?

Стройте концентрические круги. Вы должны быть в середине. Следующий круг – друзья и семья. Потом – онлайновые комьюнити. Потом – люди, которых вы знаете по неформальным встречам и чаепитиям. Затем – участники конференций и авторитеты в своей области. Затем – менторы. Затем – клиенты и те, кто создает богатство. Начните пробираться через эти круги.

35) Что, если мое эго начнет мешать тому, что я делаю?

Через полгода-год вы вернетесь к пункту 2.

36) Что, если страсть у меня вызывают две вещи? И я не могу выбрать?

Соедините их, и вы будете лучшим в мире по этому сочетанию.

37) А если я настолько увлечен, что хочу учить других тому, чему учусь сам?

Читайте лекции на YouTube. Начните с аудитории в одного человека и смотрите, растет ли она.

38) А если я хочу зарабатывать деньги во сне?

На четвертый год начните отдавать на аутсорсинг то, что делаете.

39) Как находить менторов и авторитетов?

Когда вы накопите достаточно знания (после 100-200 книг), напишите 10 идей для 20 разных потенциальных менторов.

Никто из них вам не ответит. Напишите еще 10 идей для 20 новых менторов. Повторяйте это каждую неделю.

Составьте рассылку для всех, кто вам не ответил. Повторяйте, пока кто-нибудь не ответит. Пишите блог о том, как что-то изучаете. Стройте сообщество вокруг того, как вы превращаетесь в эксперта.

40) А если у меня не получается придумывать идеи?

Тогда практикуйтесь в этом. Идейные мускулы склонны атрофироваться. Их нужно накачивать.

Мне трудно дотянуться до кончиков пальцев на ногах, если я не буду делать этого каждый день. Надо делать это каждый день в течение какого-то времени, прежде чем это будет даваться мне легко. Не ждите, что с первого дня у вас будут появляться хорошие идеи.

41) Что еще почитать?

ПОСЛЕ книг можно читать сайты, форумы, журналы. Но большая их часть – мусор.

42) А если я делаю все, что вы говорите, но все равно, похоже, ничего не получается?

Получится. Просто подождите. Продолжайте менять себя каждый день.

Не пытайтесь найти конец пути. Вы не разглядите его в тумане. Но вы можете увидеть следующий шаг, и вы поймете, что если совершите его, то в конце концов дойдете до конца пути.

43)_ А если я начинаю чувствовать себя подавленно?_

Час в день сидите в тишине. Нужно вернуться к своей сути.

*Если вам кажется, что это звучит глупо, не делайте этого. Живите дальше со своей депрессией.*

44)А если нет времени сидеть в тишине?

Тогда сидите в тишине по два часа в день. Это не медитация. Надо просто сидеть.

45) А если мне станет страшно?

Спите 8-9 часов в сутки и никогда не занимайтесь сплетнями. Сон – первый секрет хорошего здоровья. Не единственный, но первый. Некоторые люди пишут мне, что им нужно только четыре часа сна, или что в их стране тех, кто много спит, считают ленивыми. Эти люди потерпят поражение и умрут молодыми.

Что же до сплетен, то наш мозг биологически запрограммирован иметь 150 друзей. И когда вы общаетесь с одним из друзей, вы можете сплетничать о ком-то из остальных 150. А если у вас нет 150 друзей, то мозг захочет читать журналы со сплетнями, пока ему не покажется, что у него есть 150 друзей.

Не будьте так глупы, как ваш мозг.

46) А если мне все кажется, что у меня никогда ничего не получится?

По 10 минут в день практикуйтесь в благодарности. Не подавляйте свой страх. Замечайте свой гнев.

Но также позволяйте себе быть благодарным за то, что у вас есть. Гнев никогда не вдохновляет, а благодарность – вдохновляет. Благодарность – это мост между вашим миром и параллельной вселенной, где живут все творческие идеи.

47) А если мне постоянно приходится иметь дело с какими-то личными дрязгами?

Найдите других людей, с которыми можно находиться рядом.

Человек, меняющий себя, постоянно будет встречать людей, которые пытаются его подавить. Мозг пугается изменений – это может быть небезопасно. Биологически мозг хочет для вас безопасности, а изменение – это риск. Так что мозг будет подсовывать вам людей, пытающихся вас остановить.

Научитесь говорить «нет».

48) А если я счастлив на своей офисной работе?

Удачи.

49) Почему я должен доверять вам? Вы столько раз терпели поражения.

Не доверяйте мне.

50) Станете ли вы моим ментором?

Вы уже прочли этот пост.

----------


## Aare

Qwe
Спасибо большое. Ты в самом деле помогаешь мне определиться с целями в средне и долгосрочной перспективе. Я подумаю. И если у меня будут мысли, спрошу твоего мнения в более конкретных вещах, если ты не против.
Но я появилась на этом форуме ведь не потому, что я не знаю, какую профессию выбрать. А потому, что мне нужно кучу денег, а работу из-за моих документов вообще не найти, разве что самый шлак. Сейчас я по факту просто содержанка у своего парня. Я его люблю. Но то ли что-то в моих мозгах не так, то ли еще что, но я чувствую себя крайне некомфортно, когда я так зависима от других людей. И как все это разрешить, я на знаю. Поэтому у меня и были такие упаднические настроения, заставившие появиться тут. Не думаю, что ты можешь мне помочь в этом. Я просто немного проясняют ситуацию, что мне бы вот этот вопрос решить. Если конечно это возможно.

----------


## qwe

> А потому, что мне нужно кучу денег, а работу из-за моих документов вообще не найти, разве что самый шлак.


 Рассудим логически: если город большой и столичный, проще всего обзванивать заведения подряд. Что-то да найдется. Ведь у вас уже была аналогичная работа.

Но вы, я так понимаю, не хотите на работу?
Но и не хотите, чтобы вас содержали?
Или предпочтете, чтобы содержали, но, чтобы вас это не смущало?
Или хотите лучшую работу?




> Сейчас я по факту просто содержанка у своего парня. Я его люблю. Но то ли что-то в моих мозгах не так, то ли еще что, но я чувствую себя крайне некомфортно, когда я так зависима от других людей. И как все это разрешить, я на знаю. Поэтому у меня и были такие упаднические настроения, заставившие появиться тут. Не думаю, что ты можешь мне помочь в этом. Я просто немного проясняют ситуацию, что мне бы вот этот вопрос решить. Если конечно это возможно.


 Это и есть классический объем работ для психолога)

----------


## Aare

Qwe
Ну я конечно рано или поздно найду. Да я бы уже нашла, будь менее привередливой. Скажем, 22 тыщи в месяц, неофициально, а коллеги узбеки. 
Но я то хочу нормальные условия и официальное трудоустройство. устала просто к этой проблеме подходить рационально. Но найду, это ладно.
А содержанкой можно быть у миллионера. А когда я съедаю значительную часть чужую зарплаты, и при этом этим человеком дорожу и его уважаю, вот тогда мне не комфортно, ибо совесть то еще есть.

----------


## qwe

> А содержанкой можно быть у миллионера. А когда я съедаю значительную часть чужую зарплаты, и при этом этим человеком дорожу и его уважаю, вот тогда мне не комфортно, ибо совесть то еще есть.


 А как молодой человек к этому относится? Может быть он рад быть незаменимым? Может быть его бы это стимулировало?)

----------


## Aare

Он хочет, чтобы я работала. Кулаками по столу не стучит, не ругается, конечно. Но я понимаю, что если я вдруг начну воспринимать ситуацию того, что я сижу у него на шее как норму, то это будет плохо)

----------


## qwe

> Он хочет, чтобы я работала. Кулаками по столу не стучит, не ругается, конечно. Но я понимаю, что если я вдруг начну воспринимать ситуацию того, что я сижу у него на шее как норму, то это будет плохо)


 Тут то мы и подошли к самому интересному)

Поскольку любящий мужчина обычно очень даже за содержать вторую половину (мужчины по природе своей более альтруистичны), то самые распространенные причины нежелания это:

- он не чувствует с вашей стороны серьезного отношения, 
а) думает, что у вас роман ради совместного удовольствия,
б) вы слишком самодостаточны - "все сама, все смогу, и без тебя обойдусь" - он не чувствует себя нужным,
в) вы не вполне искренни или открыты с ним по части отношения к нему, он не в курсе.
- по тем или иным причинам не считает себя супругом, т.е. человеком несущим за вас ответственность (не берет ответственность за вас),
- не чувствует достаточного количества заботы о себе, поддержки (уделенного внимания), глубинного понимания своих интересов, живого интереса к себе, своим делам.

----------


## qwe

Еще причина может быть:
неуверенность в себе, в своей ценности для другого человека.
И, в связи с этим, неправильная интерпретация его поведения.

Дело также в том, что если вы в душе хотели бы, чтобы вас содержали, когда вам трудно, но не позволяете себе этого (даже подумать об этом), не даете себе такого права - то получается конфликт с собой, который вас ест. И как следствие, добавляет депрессивной окраски в происходящее...

*и если дополнительно присутствует неуверенность в нем, что он не сможет найти решение... все это негласно висит в воздухе.

----------


## qwe

> Он хочет, чтобы я работала. Кулаками по столу не стучит, не ругается, конечно. Но я понимаю, что если я вдруг начну воспринимать ситуацию того, что я сижу у него на шее как норму, то это будет плохо)


 Юмор еще и в том, что вы до сих пор не обсудили с ним эту тему исчерпывающе. как близкие люди: чего он хочет? чего вы хотите? кто на что рассчитывает? Как жить дальше? А просто делаете предположения.

----------


## Aare

Я думаю вот это:

*б) вы слишком самодостаточны - "все сама, все смогу, и без тебя обойдусь" - он не чувствует себя нужным*

Еще я могла бы сказать что это:
*- по тем или иным причинам не считает себя супругом, т.е. человеком несущим за вас ответственность (не берет ответственность за вас)*
Но на самом деле, если подумать, его поведение говорит об обратном. Он никогда меня в этом не упрекал, всегда говорил, что хочет со мной быть долго, и что он будет помогать мне. Но откуда я могу знать, что это в самом деле так? То есть я верю, что у него есть такие намерения. Но я боюсь в один непрекрастный момент просто стать ему больше обузой, чем нужной.
Еще дело в том, что в начале нашего знакомства, я очень помогла ему. Он тогда был в очень тяжелом финансовом положении и вдобавок через некоторое время после нашего знакомства тяжело заболел. И я ухаживала за ним, делала все, что могла, иногда немыслимые вещи. Например однажды я украла золотое кольцо, чтобы купить ему лекарства и нам обоим поесть. И я боюсь, что теперь он просто из благодарности отдает мне долг. Хотя он и говорит, что это не так. И вообще его обижает мое недоверие и неспособность искренне принять его помощь. Но я не знаю, как это. Я не могу быть так зависимой от него, я чувствую себя нахлебницей, что бы он ни говорил, и мне неприятно.

----------


## qwe

Один из самых простых и естественных способов развязать этот узел - решить, чего вы хотите для себя, что было бы разумней всего, а также, на что вы готовы ради него. И на что - нет. А потом открыто и доверительно поговорить с ним. В спокойном тоне по существу. Без намеков из-за угла. Спросить на что он реально готов. Чего он хочет и почему. Узнать какой ему видится ситуация. Рассказать чего хотите вы. Что предлагаете. Как вы видите оптимальное дальнейшее совместное проживание. Даже прямо узнать свежие данные о том, как он к вам относится  :Smile:  

И тогда делать выводы.
Чтобы не накручивать себя и не культивировать недоверие.




> Но я не знаю, как это. Я не могу быть так зависимой от него, я чувствую себя нахлебницей, что бы он ни говорил, и мне неприятно.


 Мужчины иначе устроены. Когда они чувствуют, что в них нуждаются и они решают задачу, это воспринимается как личное достижение, успешность и поднимает самооценку.

(также, приведенная цитата - объект для психотерапии. Хоть с психологом, хоть самостоятельно. Проблема самоценности. что традиционно сопутствует различным зависимостям - алкогольной итд)

----------


## Aare

Так ведь вроде уже говорили с ним об этом)) Он сказал, что хочет мне помочь с моей операцией. И с профессией, если я надумаю ее менять. Если так подумать, то чего я вообще переживаю. Но я не знаю. Люди в современном обществе переменчива. Сходятся и расходятся. А я тем более знаю, что мой мужчина никогда не был обделен вниманием женщин. Если здраво взглянуть на ситуацию, смысл быть со мной, у которой ни гроша за душой, куча проблем, бесплодность впридачу, если можно найти себе девушку, у которой всего этого нет. Я то конечно знаю, что я самая-самая, лучше всех и все такое) Но достаточно ли этого.

----------


## qwe

> Так ведь вроде уже говорили с ним об этом)) Он сказал, что хочет мне помочь с моей операцией. И с профессией, если я надумаю ее менять. Если так подумать, то чего я вообще переживаю. Но я не знаю. Люди в современном обществе переменчива. Сходятся и расходятся. А я тем более знаю, что мой мужчина никогда не был обделен вниманием женщин. Если здраво взглянуть на ситуацию, смысл быть со мной, у которой ни гроша за душой, куча проблем, бесплодность в придачу, если можно найти себе девушку, у которой всего этого нет. Я то конечно знаю, что я самая-самая, лучше всех и все такое) Но достаточно ли этого.


 А что такое любовь? Что такое близкие отношения? На чем они держатся?

----------


## qwe

> Глаза раскрой пошире.


 Патрон, вас в детстве били по лицу каждый день или все-таки с перерывами на выходные?)
У вас отец не военный часом?

----------


## qwe

> *qwe*, не твоё собачье дело.


 господи, неужели угадала)

----------


## qwe

> Люди в современном обществе переменчива. Сходятся и расходятся.


 Как вы считаете, отчего люди сходятся и расходятся (в том смысле, о котором вы говорите). Что является причиной непостоянства?

----------


## Aare

> Как вы считаете, отчего люди сходятся и расходятся (в том смысле, о котором вы говорите). Что является причиной непостоянства?


 Непонимание и не желание понять свою половинку, ошибки ожиданий, глупость, эгоистичность, а также расхожие стереотипы современной культуры, где непостоянство, частая смена партнеров и вера в собственную уникальность и эгоцентризм считаются чем-то хорошим, как бы показателем личности.

А что такое любовь и близкие отношения. Любовь это сильное чувство привязанности к другому человеку, если в двух словах.

----------


## qwe

> А что такое любовь и близкие отношения. Любовь это сильное чувство привязанности к другому человеку, если в двух словах.


 В каких случаях любимого человека бросят?

----------


## qwe

> Непонимание и не желание понять свою половинку, ошибки ожиданий, глупость, эгоистичность, а также особенность современной культуры, где непостоянство, частая смена партнеров и вера в собственную уникальность и эгоцентризм считаются чем-то хорошим, как бы показателем личности.


 Присуще ли такое отношение вашему молодому человеку?

----------


## Aare

> В каких случаях любимого человека бросят?


 Каждый человек наверное по-своему. Я - если он меня предаст. Другой причины придумать не могу

----------


## qwe

> Каждый человек наверное по-своему. Я - если он меня предаст. Другой причины придумать не могу


 А он по какой причине мог бы вас оставить? Вы ведь его не первый день знаете.
Что для него является критическими факторами?

----------


## Aare

> Присуще ли такое отношение вашему молодому человеку?


 Нет. Он всегда пытается помочь, быть в курсе моих проблем, ему интересно мое мнение, он умен и эмпатичен. На человека без этих качеств я вообще не стала бы тратить свое время. Просто есть иррациональный страх того, что это может измениться по какой-то причине

----------


## Aare

> А он по какой причине мог бы вас оставить? Вы ведь его не первый день знаете.
> Что для него является критическими факторами?


 Я не знаю. Наверное, если я перестану быть с ним душевно близка. Если буду проявлять неуважение. Или если позволю себе не женственное поведение - как бы сказать, буду подкаблучивать его. Мне так кажется.

----------


## qwe

> Просто есть иррациональный страх того, что это может измениться по какой-то причине


 Как он приходит этот страх? в виде чего? каких-то мыслей, чувств, ассоциаций, воспоминаний о чем-то подобном при других обстоятельствах?

У мч есть какие-нибудь открытые жалобы? Недовольство? Ворчание? Бывает ли такое, что он что-то от вас скрывает?

----------


## Aare

> Как он приходит этот страх? в виде чего? каких-то мыслей, чувств, ассоциаций, воспоминаний о чем-то подобном при других обстоятельствах?


 Он просто постоянно присутствует в виде готовности собрать манатки и топать назад к маме)) То есть как психологическая защита такая. Например мы поругались, он меня послал, я такая пф, да и ладно, плакать не буду, уже готова.




> У мч есть какие-нибудь открытые жалобы? Недовольство? Ворчание? Бывает ли такое, что он что-то от вас скрывает?


 у него довольно сложный период. В прошлом он весьма видный в сми человек с неплохими доходами. Любит вспоминать о том, как он жил. Сейчас он фактически все потерял и начинает с нуля. Иногда от него можно услышать, что он недоволен своей текущей жизнью. Он заверяет, что это не связано со мной. Наверное так и есть.

----------


## qwe

> Он просто постоянно присутствует в виде готовности собрать манатки и топать назад к маме)) То есть как психологическая защита такая. Например мы поругались, он меня послал, я такая пф, да и ладно, плакать не буду, уже готова.


 Считаете ли вы, что ваш статус не дотягивает до его уровня?
Как ваша мать оценивает ваши с мч отношения? Вы делитесь с ней переживаниями?
Чего вам не хватает, чтобы захотеть получить штамп в паспорте?
Было ли у вас чувство вины (любого рода), когда вы попали в аварию?
Насколько ваша мать склонна была воспитывать вас независимой от мужчины?
Были ли у вас в прошлом отношения с мужчинами, которые могли оставить осадок?

По каким поводам могут возникнуть подобные ссоры?




> у него довольно сложный период. В прошлом он весьма видный в сми человек с неплохими доходами. Любит вспоминать о том, как он жил. Сейчас он фактически все потерял и начинает с нуля. Иногда от него можно услышать, что он недоволен своей текущей жизнью. Он заверяет, что это не связано со мной. Наверное так и есть.


 Вы высказываете время от времени свое неудовольствие эти периодом? В какой форме?

----------


## Aare

> Считаете ли вы, что ваш статус не дотягивает до его уровня?


 Нет. Статус в моих глазах вещь настолько несущественная, что по-моему он имеет нулевую ценность. Хотя я знаю, что для многих людей он имеет значение. Искренне не понимаю почему.может потому, что сама им не обладаю.




> Как ваша мать оценивает ваши с мч отношения? Вы делитесь с ней переживаниями?


 Она знает, что он есть, видела его на фото и не более. Я не делюсь с ней практически ничем из действительно глубоких переживаний. Я уверена, что он ей не понравится, если она с ним познакомится. Она будет думать, что он плохо на меня влияет, что он какой-то ветреный. Кроме того, он старше меня на 8 лет. Для меня это не играет роли, но матери это тоже скорее всего не понравится. Я очень много ей наврала про него, даже сложно сказать зачем. И теперь уж о каком деление переживаниями может идти речь. Она авторитарный человек. И если ей втемяшится в голову, что он мне не пара, может попробовать создать мне проблемы. Или как минимум при каждой встрече меня пилить.




> Чего вам не хватает, чтобы захотеть получить штамп в паспорте?


 Он не захочет. Во всяком случае он не предлагал. А навязываться в жены считаю довольно грязной игрой. Кроме того, я вообще не вижу особого смысла от замужества. "Нам любовь не свадьбой мерить", как у Маяковского было)"




> Было ли у вас чувство вины (любого рода), когда вы попали в аварию?


 Нет. Было чувство жалости к себе. Что чувство вины... Нее, я не перед кем не виновата вроде))




> Насколько ваша мать склонна была воспитывать вас независимой от мужчины?


 Прямо наверное она об этом никогда не говорила, что нужно быть независимой от мужчины. Но я всегда ощущала ее пренебрежение к мужчинам. Как к каким-то таким созданиям, от которых проблем больше, чем пользы.




> Были ли у вас в прошлом отношения с мужчинами, которые могли оставить осадок?


 У меня были долгие и полные нежности и заботы отношения с одним человеком. Я вспоминаю его с теплотой и не могу сказать о нем ничего плохого. Но осадок вероятно всё равно есть. Я была инициатором разрыва отношений. Я и испытываю некоторое чувство вины из-за этого. Тем более, что я знаю, что он теперь до сих без девушки и его это гнетет. Но жить с ним дальше я не видела смысла, не было перспектив для развития, как мне казалось. А он был слишком, как сказать, женственный. Хотя при этом был спортсмен-боксер, как это не парадоксально.




> Вы высказываете когда-нибудь свое неудовольствие эти периодом? В какой форме?


 Периодом жизни моего парня, когда у него было больше денег и жизнь была интереснее? Да нет конечно, какое тут неудовольствие. Наоборот, я чувствую его эрудицию и жизненный опыт и мне это приятно.

----------


## Aare

Qwe
Еще хочу сказать спасибо за то, что разговариваешь со мной и что разговариваешь именно так. Без поучений и откровений. Я не знаю зачем тебе это, ты же с этого ничего не получаешь. Но я тебе очень благодарна.

----------


## qwe

> Я не делюсь с ней практически ничем из действительно глубоких переживаний. Я уверена, что он ей не понравится, если она с ним познакомится.


 Само по себе ее мнение имеет для вас какое-то значение? если бы не было риска, что она может вмешиваться в ваши отношения.




> Она будет думать, что он плохо на меня влияет, что он какой-то ветреный.


 есть ли у нее основания так считать?




> Я очень много ей наврала про него, даже сложно сказать зачем.


 вот это очень интересно, зачем?




> И теперь уж о каком деление переживаниями может идти речь.


 Какого отношения вы бы хотели от нее?




> Она авторитарный человек. И если ей втемяшится в голову, что он мне не пара, может попробовать создать мне проблемы. Или как минимум при каждой встрече меня пилить.


 Вы не знаете как это предотвратить?

Ваша мать живет с отцом?




> Он не захочет.


 Вы точно это знаете?  :Smile: 




> Во всяком случае он не предлагал.


 это могло быть по тем же причинам, перечисленным ранее... Стоило бы поговорить с ним об этом. Иначе как вы узнаете?




> А навязываться в жены считаю довольно грязной игрой.


 Каким образом может быть грязной игрой официальное оформление отношений двух людей, которые любят друг друга? В чем грязь, собственно?




> Кроме того, я вообще не вижу особого смысла от замужества.


 Ради чего люди выходят замуж?




> Прямо наверное она об этом никогда не говорила, что нужно быть независимой от мужчины. Но я всегда ощущала ее пренебрежение к мужчинам. Как к каким-то таким созданиям, от которых проблем больше, чем пользы.


 В каких отношениях она с вашим отцом?




> Периодом жизни моего парня, когда у него было больше денег и жизнь была интереснее?


 Нет, теперешним, конечно.




> Он просто постоянно присутствует в виде готовности собрать манатки и топать назад к маме)) То есть как психологическая защита такая. Например мы поругались, он меня послал, я такая пф, да и ладно, плакать не буду, уже готова.


 По какой причине могут возникать подобные ссоры?

У вас проблем со спиной не бывает?

----------


## qwe

> У меня были долгие и полные нежности и заботы отношения с одним человеком. Я вспоминаю его с теплотой и не могу сказать о нем ничего плохого. Но осадок вероятно всё равно есть. Я была инициатором разрыва отношений. Я и испытываю некоторое чувство вины из-за этого. Тем более, что я знаю, что он теперь до сих без девушки и его это гнетет. Но жить с ним дальше я не видела смысла, не было перспектив для развития, как мне казалось. А он был слишком, как сказать, женственный. Хотя при этом был спортсмен-боксер, как это не парадоксально.


 Если бы ваши теперешние отношения по какой-то причине распались, вы бы вернулись к нему?

----------


## qwe

> Qwe
> Еще хочу сказать спасибо за то, что разговариваешь со мной и что разговариваешь именно так. Без поучений и откровений. Я не знаю зачем тебе это, ты же с этого ничего не получаешь. Но я тебе очень благодарна.


 У нас с вами одни сплошные откровения)
я повышаю профессиональный уровень.
Спасибо.

----------


## Aare

> Само по себе ее мнение имеет для вас какое-то значение? если бы не было риска, что она может вмешиваться в ваши отношения.


 В некоторых вопросах. Вообще я ее люблю. Но уж так сложились у нас отношения, что лучше держать с ней дистанцию. Иначе она всегда норовит влезть в мою жизнь и всегда лучше меня знает, что мне нужно.




> есть ли у нее основания так считать?


 Может быть с ее точки зрения. Но я не считаю его каким-то ветреным или плохим. У нее просто свои взгляды на то, какими должны быть отношения и то, каким должен быть мужчина.




> вот это очень интересно, зачем?


 Так чтобы создать в ее голове нужные образы. Чтобы избежать конфликтов с ней.




> Какого отношения вы бы хотели от нее?


 Чтобы она не считала себя в праве указывать, что мне нужно делать, чтобы уважала мой выбор.




> Вы не знаете как это предотвратить?


 Да нет, реальной угрозы она не может создать. Но всё равно мне бы этого не хотелось. В первую очередь это испортит наши и без того непростые отношения. Я просто не хочу обострять конфликт




> Ваша мать живет с отцом?


 В смысле с моим отцом? Нет, он умер. Пока не умер, жила с ним, да.




> Вы точно это знаете?


 Я думаю, что если подниму эту тему, то не смогу привести никакие аргументы кроме избитых стереотипов типа "так все делают" и того, что это своего рода фетиш такой - пожениться и как бы официально закрепить нашу общую взаимозависимость. На самом деле это довольно бесполезный акт. Смысл выходить замуж имеет, чтобы подчеркнуть взаимные права на какую-то собственность или решить юридические проволочки, связанные с детьми. А так, объективно, это ничего не дает в плане отношений. Он так считает. Я в общем с ним согласна. Кроме того, мне как-то казалось, что мужчина должен быть инициатором свадьбы, делать предложение, кольца там и все такое. А я вроде делать тут ничего не должна. И дело не в ритуале самом. А просто он мужчина, ему брать ответственность, ему решать, разве нет?




> Каким образом может быть грязной игрой официальное оформление отношений двух людей, которые любят друг друга? В чем грязь, собственно?


 Нет, я просто считаю, что это должна быть его инициатива, а не моя. Если моя, то я стараюсь использовать его чувства ко мне




> В каких отношениях она с вашим отцом?


 Мой отец - российский офицер авиации, патриот своей страны. А мать эстонка. При развале союза, он принял решение продолжать служить, увез ее с детьми (со мной то есть) с родины в какое-то захолустье, где мы все девяностые едва ли не помирали с голоду. Она потеряла квартиру с ремонтом, родину и благополучие себя и детей ради него. И она никогда не могла простить ему этого. Думаю, это то, что определило ее отношение к отцу и мужчинам вообще.




> Нет, теперешним, конечно.


 То есть высказывают ли я недовольство тем, что он "не так крут, как прежде"? Ни в коем случае, даже в мыслях никогда такого не было.




> По какой причине могут возникать подобные ссоры?


 Да мы редко ссоримся и быстро миримся. если честно, не совсем понимаю смысл вопроса) Из-за недопонимания ссоримся иногда. Еще я очень импульсивна. Иногда могу из мухи слона раздуть.




> У вас проблем со спиной не бывает?


 Неожиданный вопрос) В подростковом возрасте были. Потом стала заниматься спортом и они прошли.

----------


## Aare

> Если бы ваши теперешние отношения по какой-то причине распались, вы бы вернулись к нему?


 У меня было бы такое желание, но я бы наверное этого не сделала, потому что это бессмысленно, ничего ведь существенно ни в нем ни во мне не изменилось, а значит будет все тоже самое. Но я испытываю сентиментальные чувства к нему. Уверена, что при встрече мне бы захотелось с ним обняться, трогать его лицо и было бы о чем поболтать. Поэтому встреч мы избегаем.

----------


## qwe

> Мой отец - российский офицер авиации, патриот своей страны. А мать эстонка. При развале союза, он принял решение продолжать служить, увез ее с детьми (со мной то есть) с родины в какое-то захолустье, где мы все девяностые едва ли не помирали с голоду. Она потеряла квартиру с ремонтом, родину и благополучие себя и детей ради него. И она никогда не могла простить ему этого. Думаю, это то, что определило ее отношение к отцу и мужчинам вообще.


 Эпицентр)




> Да мы редко ссоримся и быстро миримся. если честно, не совсем понимаю смысл вопроса) Из-за недопонимания ссоримся иногда. Еще я очень импульсивна. Иногда могу из мухи слона раздуть.


 Вопрос о том, видите ли вы какие-нибудь хронически повторяющиеся тенденции.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Ну что же, можно подвести некий итог.
Наверное не только для меня заметно, что есть тот самый пресловутый "родовой сценарий": вы переняли от матери эстафету и начинаете отношения со значимыми мужчинами с того эпизода, который для матери был травматичным. Естественно, вы как личность отличаетесь и ваши акценты расставлены иначе. 

Вышесказанное верно, если вы смогли отвечать на вопросы честно)
Если нет, я вас не виню, вопросы были достаточно личные, а я к вам сама подошла.

Чтобы выяснить точно как именно, под каким углом иррациональный страх быть оставленной передался, за что он цепляется итп, нужно хорошо покопаться. Это непростая работа не на день, у вас уже десятки всяких нюансов уже видны. и форум совсем не то место, где бы стоило. В наше время существует множество разнообразных методик для снятия подобных проблем. И расстановки, и тот же гештальт, и психоаналитики неплохие есть. И традиционная аналитика в процессе беседы - то, чем мы с вами занимались, вполне может дать неплохие результаты. Есть и попроще способы. Но

здесь стоит остановиться, потому что работать по-настоящему (с полезным результатом) можно только по натуральному запросу с вашей стороны. Если он есть. если вы хотите что-то решить. Ведь я не могу чувствовать непосредственно, что для вас приоритетно. Кстати, я совершенно не имею ввиду, что хотела бы этим заняться)) если что. Пока не знаю, мне несколько вещей не понятны.

_Хотя, я бы конечно посоветовала кое-что : написать 3 письма. От руки - так больше толку. Делать это желательно в подходящем настроении, так как это работа с чувствами в первую очередь. 
1) Одно - матери высказать ей все честно. и про мч, и почему вы не можете ей говорить всего, и чего бы вы хотели от нее. Выложиться насколько это возможно. Потом, через неделю (а то и позже) можете перечитать то, что вы написали и проследить за своей реакцией. тем, хочется ли вам что-нибудь добавить.
2) потом отцу напишите: как вы к нему относитесь, что вы чувствуете к нему, чего бы вам хотелось и все прочее, что хотелось бы высказать.
3) А потом напишите себе, каких (семейных) отношений вы бы хотели. Как бы вы хотели, чтобы складывалась ваша личная жизнь. Подумайте, какой сценарий развития, в самом широком смысле, для вас предпочтительней. Что для вас существенно в отношениях, ради чего вы в них вступали, с какими надеждами.
Это не на один день задачи_ 

Насчет мч, стоило бы обратить внимание, что явных предпосылок к тому, что он вдруг бы решил бросить вас нет, вы ему дороги. И вы, к тому же, достаточно чувствительны, чтобы лавировать) Но вот эта самая неуверенность, если вы не начнете отслеживать ее проявления у себя и проверять обычной логикой, качество жизни будет понижать. 

Можно и не ходить по психоаналитикам, а просто повышать доверительность ваших отношений всеми доступными способами - это было бы лучшим, что вы могли бы сделать. самые крепкие и счастливые семьи те, где люди могут обсуждать друг с другом все. И заняться собой, больше уделять время каким-нибудь хобби, тому, что вас увлекает по-настоящему. Почитать о том, чем можно облегчить выход из зависимости  :Smile:  кстати, больше чистой воды - детоксикация... и сна с прогулками. Спорт - прекрасно.

а также, гласные цели любого проекта повышают вероятность их успешного воплощения  :Smile:  как и сознательная и активная (не то же что трудиться на износ) устремленность к ним. см. первое видео Шаменкова. И могу предложить второе - посложнее http://www.suicide-forum.com/entry.p...E2%F0%E5%F2%E5 Проект может быть как в профессиональной, так и в личной жизни.

На этом откланиваюсь и желаю вам успехов  :Smile:

----------


## Aare

Qwe
Я сделаю, как ты говоришь и посмотрю видео. Ты мне в чем-то помогла, про парня моего например, и я тебе благодарна.
Правда ради, про мать, ее и мое отношение к мужчинам, откровения никакого не было) Это я знала всю жизнь. И честно говоря, чувствую, что здравое зерно в ее взглядах есть) И если бы ты меня об этом спросила в самом начале, я бы это сразу же бы и сказала.
В целом, конечно большое спасибо.

----------


## qwe

> Правда ради, про мать, ее и мое отношение к мужчинам, откровения никакого не было) Это я знала всю жизнь. И честно говоря, чувствую, что здравое зерно в ее взглядах есть) И если бы ты меня об этом спросила в самом начале, я бы это сразу же бы и сказала.


 *Aare*, я не совсем поняла, что вы имеете ввиду под откровением. 
Я не имею в виду, что во взглядах матери нет рационального зерна. Или в ваших.

Но, насчет родового сценария - это специфическая штука, которая связана с "эмоциональным", а не рациональным умом. В основном она лежит в подсознании. Можно выразиться, что это не то, что человек думает, а то, что делает. Если бы понял, то тут же бы и прекратил) На практике для вас это означает, что всех мужчин, с которыми вы готовы перейти к близким (не поверхностным) отношениям, вы будете выбирать из тех, которые "все никак не выплывут" - субъективно, в их понимании. Естественно, если каким-то образом не удастся этот сценарий изжить. Сценарием в психологии называется нечто, что проигрывается на автомате.

По контуру еще может быть пара-тройка рационализаций https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0...3%D0%B8%D1%8F) с вашей стороны, которыми вся конструкция и удерживается.

И, меня убедил окончательно не сам эпизод из жизни родителей, а совокупность ваших реакций по нескольким статьям.

----------


## Aare

> На практике для вас это означает, что всех мужчин, с которыми вы готовы перейти к близким (не поверхностным) отношениям, вы будете выбирать из тех, которые "все никак не выплывут" - субъективно, в их понимании.


 А можно спросить. А что будет, если они всё же субъективно "выплывут"? Не будет ли кризиса какого-то в отношениях, когда либо я почувствую например свою ненужность, либо еще что-нибудь такое нехорошее произойдет.

----------


## qwe

> А что будет, если они всё же субъективно "выплывут"? Не будет ли кризиса какого-то в отношениях, когда либо я почувствую например свою ненужность, либо еще что-нибудь такое нехорошее произойдет.


 Зависит только от вашей сознательности. Опять же, чем выше уровень интеллекта у человека, тем шире возможности выбора. Контролировать можно только то свое поведение, которое мы осознаем.
Чисто технически такое у людей случается 50% прибл. Сказать, возможно ли это у вас я бы не смогла по тем данным, что есть... Мы и так вышли на предмет чистым везением, практически по поверхности))

Понимаете, нет такой тьмы, которую не мог бы рассеять свет. А тьма - это те места, в которые мы предпочитаем не заглядывать...

----------


## Aare

> Зависит только от вашей сознательности. Опять же, чем выше уровень интеллекта у человека, тем шире возможности выбора. Контролировать можно только то свое поведение, которое мы осознаем.
> Чисто технически такое у людей случается 50% прибл. Сказать, возможно ли это у вас я бы не смогла по тем данным, что есть... Мы и так вышли на предмет чистым везением, практически по поверхности))
> 
> Понимаете, нет такой тьмы, которую не мог бы рассеять свет. А тьма - это те места, в которые мы предпочитаем не заглядывать...


 То есть если проще, то "да фиг его знает, смотри сама"))

----------


## qwe

> То есть если проще, то "да фиг его знает, смотри сама"))


 На данном этапе - да  :Embarrassment: 

ПС: упражнение с письмами - проверенное десятилетиями.

----------


## Nord

> Норд
> Спасибо за ответы. Но ты так ничего и не сказал конструктивного. Опять одна вода. Пустые мотивирующие разглагольствования. Я все также понятия не имею чем мне заниматься и зачем.


 Собственно, qwe тебе и помогла с направлением : ) 

Конструктив не существует в отрыве от мотивов.

----------


## Aare

> Конструктив не существует в отрыве от мотивов.


 Зато существует мотивирование без конструктива, воодушевления в пустоту)) Вроде как с шашкой наголо на пулеметы)

----------


## Nord

> Зато существует мотивирование без конструктива, воодушевления в пустоту)) Вроде как с шашкой наголо на пулеметы)


 Все цели - пустота, фантом, созданный в сознании, ценность которого всегда субъективна. И я, и qwe стремились в первую очередь мотивировать тебя разобраться с собой - то, что твоя декларация насчет поиска работы далека от твоих приоритетов стало ясно уже из того, насколько ты стала сопротивляться и обесценивать любые предложения насчет достижения заявленной тобой же цели. Как говорится: желание - это тысяча возможностей, нежелание - тысяча причин.

В любом случае, я рад, что ты сама себе стала понятнее - это главное.

----------


## Aare

Желание поиска работы в моих условиях - это сильное нежелание)) Но жизнь заставит. И мне нужен комфортный вариант, потому что я себя любимую уважаю, а с теми, кто это уважение не разделяет, стараюсь поменьше контактировать. Особенно если это работодатели.
Что же до целей, то ценность их разумеется субъективна, но я тем не менее должна субъективно понимать их ценность. извиняюсь за такой фарс, но надеюсь понятно, о чем я.

----------


## Nord

> Желание поиска работы в моих условиях - это сильное нежелание)) Но жизнь заставит. И мне нужен комфортный вариант, потому что я себя любимую уважаю, а с теми, кто это уважение не разделяет, стараюсь поменьше контактировать. Особенно если это работодатели.
> Что же до целей, то ценность их разумеется субъективна, но я тем не менее должна субъективно понимать их ценность. извиняюсь за такой фарс, но надеюсь понятно, о чем я.


 Вот я вижу человека, у которого молоток в руках и вижу, что он ударит себе по пальцам. Человек рад, что научился держать молоток и еще не подозревает о развитии событий. Стоит ли портить ему его радость, стоит ли выставлять себя пустобрехом, говорящим о том, что еще не произошло, отговаривать его? Стоит ли вообще радость человека будущей боли?

...Держи свой молоток, *Aare*, по-нежнее, и не замахивайся слишком сильно : )

----------


## Aare

А в чем я на твой взгляд я могу дать себе по пальцам? Не понимаю, честно говоря твоих аллегорий)

----------


## Nord

> А в чем я на твой взгляд я могу дать себе по пальцам? Не понимаю, честно говоря твоих аллегорий)


 Поговорим об этом может быть как-нибудь когда-нибудь, хорошо? : ) Если захочешь.

----------


## Aare

> Поговорим об этом может быть как-нибудь когда-нибудь, хорошо? : ) Если захочешь.


 Ну ладно, если ты такая бука.

----------


## Pechalka

На этом форуме Патрон патроны выдаёт. Обращаемся к нему в личку, кто хочет сигануть из жизни.

----------


## Aare

А пистолеты кто выдает? Есть такой пользователь - Пистолет?

----------


## Pechalka

И Пистолеты выдают, а я Печальки выдаю бесплатно.

----------


## qwe

Рассуждения про брак: http://miumau.livejournal.com/1457759.html

----------


## qwe

> Муж приходит домой
> -- Дорогая, я выиграл миллион! Собирай вещи!
> -- Счастье-то какое! А какие собирать, летние или зимние?
> -- Собирай все и уёбывай нахуй отсюдова!


 П р е п о д а в а т е л ь (скучным голосом) Интерфейс должен быть понятным, а способ его использования — очевидным; мы не должны заставлять человека задумываться о том, что делать дальше.
С т у д е н т (с вызовом) Что плохого в том, чтобы люди иногда задумывались о том, что делать дальше?

----------


## Sebastian

Вот женщина всё жаловалась, жаловалась, что детей не будет. А когда Себастьян просился, чтобы его усыновили в их семью - отказали((

----------


## Aare

Дитяко) Тебе к пенсии уже, а ты всё в дочки-матери играешься)

----------

